# All Soccer Games Discussion!



## wizrulz (Mar 14, 2006)

can any one give step by step setting to perform so that i can play online PES 5.  
 I have tried but its giving UDP port connection problem

Has any1 been successfull playing online........i wanna play with my friends.... 


*Changed the topic name as i see few more PES lover*  

*Increasing the scope of topic  *


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2006)

Not a single PES fan has played it online??? :roll:


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 20, 2006)

I tried it but i get the same problem


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 21, 2006)

@wizrulz,
if u meant u wanna play with ur friend in Direct IP mode then forget it my friend. It's a shame that KONAMI guys have not given a Direct IP option like EA have in FIFA06. I was always a FIFA fan but now after having played this game(PES5), my loyalties are shifting to this one   . It's so sad that we PES5 fans can't play with each other online using the Direct IP option. This brilliant game deserved a Direct IP option. Someone from the cracker's community better come up with a patch so that we can play it in Direct IP mode.
Shame on u KONAMI!!!!!!

cha.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 21, 2006)

hey has atleast the patch been released??  
 I pray that atleast konami dudes rectify this problem in next one PES6


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 21, 2006)

Guys why Not we share our goal replays  etc . Which formations and teams do you prefer .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 21, 2006)

i prefer ARSENAL as i am an arsenal fan........have not saved any goals  i made so cannot load any replays......will do that shortly


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 21, 2006)

i am true blue CHELSEA devotee, but i like other teams too apart from CHELSEA, like JUVENTUS, ARSENAL and BARCELONA too. Right now i am playing Master league Div 1 with JUVE. i started it in Div 2(as everybody does) and got promoted to Div 1 so this is my second season in the game. JUVE is one of the best teams in PES5 along with ARSENAL and BARCA. 

cha


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am red devil manchester United  fan . This is my 2nd Season in the Div 1 .  one thing i noticed in the game is that the stadiums are mostly empty in most of the matches except the main ones . Which players did you all purchase .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 22, 2006)

TRUE ARSENAL FAN THAT I AM.....i am playing 3rd season with arsenal....  

Have bought players like MESSI from barca and KAKA from AC milan......
can anyone tell how to sell players...means i have entered players for transfer but the deal doesnt comes thru.....always answer is breakdown of negotiations


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 22, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Have bought players like MESSI from barca and KAKA from AC milan......



i tried to buy players but negotiations broke down   can u explain to me how to bid for a player, i mean the transfer amount, salary and contract length coz u did buy some very good players. my ideal team would consist of

Goal keeper   :     Petr Cech/Edwin Van Der Sar GK
Defenders      :     Paolo Maldini LB
                           Carles Puyol CB
                           John Terry CB
                           Cafu RB
Midfielders     :      Steven Gerrard (CAM)
                            Pavel Nedved    (LM)
                            David Beckham/Luis Garcia (RAM)
Forwards        :      Ronaldinho (CF)
                            Samuel Eto'o (ST)
                            Andrei Shevchenko(ST)

This is my dream team that i wanna build in PES5, but don't know how to buy? of course this would be gradually done coz lots of money has to be spent. Help will be appreciated!!!

cha.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 22, 2006)

Good team.....some changes but if u need those...

at start of season u cn buy an dsell players....usually i do that and also keep checking if u can buy players in meiidle of season by checking the hand shake symbol in the GUI...
then there r varied options in it to search ur player...talent search etc....selelct which u ant and then the player and then enter the negotiation....usually i do not go in dealing or lowering prices while buying so i get thru and get the player i want.......at end of season u get news abt expiring contracts....that time u can increase players contracts..... any more queries...


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 23, 2006)

I also bought Messi recently . But his stats are quite low . Will he releally develop into a great player . Have you tried its training meny . There are so much options . Do you really use so much controls while playing the game .


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 23, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> I also bought Messi recently . But his stats are quite low . Will he releally develop into a great player . Have you tried its training meny . There are so much options . Do you really use so much controls while playing the game .



yes if u play with him regularly in all the matches he might develop into a good player, but don't expect a meteoric rise in his stats it will be gradual. i was an EA FIFA player since last half a decade, although i had PES3 and PES4 too but i never liked to play them, simply coz PES was harder than FIFA   and it was the same with PES5 too it was too difficult than FIFA06. but then i stuck with playing PES5 coz i wanted to master this difficult version of football. i used step by step methods given in training menu to acquaint myself with the controls. then i started with 3 star difficulty and played one season with it. hence got the feel of the game. even then i got frustrated and felt that FIFA 06 is better, scoring was so much easier. then as time progressed so did i with the game, now i play with 6 star difficulty and i feel this game is much better than FIFA06, coz in FIFA 06 u always scored the goals in the same fashion i.e either u headed the cross, or u scored with the help of a through ball, or u shot at the goal from the right or left end of the penalty box. scoring a goal was so monotonous in FIFA06. but in PES5 scoring is difficult yet beautiful, so beautiful that u wanna save all the goals that u score for replays. i play well in PES5 nowadays. the highest i could score in a single match in FIFA world class level was 12 goals, while in PES5 the highest i scored in a single match is 6 goals at 6 star difficulty. 
U should use the controls and combos that u r comfortable with, u simply can't use all of them, and anybody who can use all the controls and combos given in PES5 should be given BHARAT RATNA   

cha.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 23, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> I also bought Messi recently . But his stats are quite low . Will he releally develop into a great player . Have you tried its training meny . There are so much options . Do you really use so much controls while playing the game .



Yeah i know that....but MESSI can be developed in great player....giv him chances and his position and he shall develop accordingly  
Real fun is developing a player and making him BIG STAR  
No fun in buying all established player and then winning isnt it ?
Its okay to have few established player under whom they develop....
training is fun as  u learn other skills also...
OPTIONS- which options r u talking....game menu or playing contols..


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 24, 2006)

@mav3r1ck  . You are right , the goals scored in Fifa are all the same type while in Pes , we can score a variety of beautiful goals . But it would have been better if Konami would have got the rights of all the teams .

@wizrulz .  You are right dude , i bought robinho in my first season and after 2 years he has really developed into a great player .  About the options i was referring to Controls , man the variety is so much it is so much difficult to master them all . But it is pity we cannot do special moves as it can be done in an gamepad only . Am thinking of trying the game out in a gamepad .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah i was also a fifa fan untill fifa 2005 and till i heard of PES5.......initially i thought winning eleven and PES were diff but i was wrong......also i thou8 no footy game can be better than fifa but there also PES proved me wrong....  

In fifa (any version) we can score goal in same fashion be it MANU or WEST BROM etc....no fun ...play fifa only if u like to see how u can score GOALS and nothing other aspect of footy....but PES ahs brought up somany things and features and given me so many good experiences that i could not get by playing fifa.....
Abt  players rights and all....hey man forget that untill we r getting a good playing experiences......look at ea cricket even after getting all ri8s was it a hit ?NO:roll:..........and  any ways we can get patches which r released by PES fans after its release to get the feel of real logos  and names


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 24, 2006)

you know any site where we can get patches .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 24, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> you know any site where we can get patches .



try this site
*files.filefront.com/PES5_PC___KickOff_2k6_dkzrar/;4317513;;/fileinfo.html

But its very big file


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 24, 2006)

Found this on net   :roll:   
PES5 Superpatch 3.0 features: 

 New Teams for World Cup 2006 and Champions League     2006/2006 
 new Stats by various Databasemakers - most Teams have updating Formations 
 *100 % Online compatible*.   *Important:* only works if you and Opponent  have also install this Patch or use same Database 
 New Stadiums (Allianz Arena, Veltins Arena, Philips Stadium, St. Jakob Park, Stadio Luigi Ferraris, De la Luz, Maracana, EStadio Dragao, Santiago Bernabeu, Shanghai Stadium 
 new Turfs 
 over 500 new Faces 
 All Kits in .bins 
 many Keeper Gloves 
 new Balls include "Adidas Teamgeist" by Dart Wagner 
  new Menu (all Language) 
 new Chants & Goalsounds & InGame Sounds 
 new Callnames (all Language) 
  new Adboards (all Language) 
 new Supporter Flags for each Team 
 Kitserver with kits for all temas and goali glooves 
 Supporter in all stadium on every camera (thanks yuce) 
 pes5.exe with real stadium details like capacity 


Just now have to find form where we can download this patch and how big is this file


----------



## moshel (Mar 24, 2006)

i was a FIFA fan earlier, i used to hate PES, but after seeing the latest editions from both the franchisees i too have shifted my loyalty. i love chelsea but i was not interested in playing with EPL team, so i chose barcelona. i have completed 3 seasons already. 

i have both games installed on my pc. and on an average for every 10 games of PES i play 1 game of FIFA.lol.


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey thats a nice patch you find . Hope it is not to big .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2006)

u can find more info abt the patch and the patch at this site.

*www.gbase.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46606#46606

I will be d/l this patch after may as i am very busy till then.....and i guess its very big one   abt 300 mb i guess...as prev one was also biggie....... i f u d/l this patch then let me know.....and if i do i will let u all know


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 25, 2006)

@moshel, 
welcome to PES5 dicussion thread buddy, i thought there were only three of us i.e me, wizrulz and mako_123 in the DIGIT FORUM community who were PES fans.

@mako_123 (and all others)
check out this one for PES and FIFA patches *fifax.net/

@wizrulz,
first of all, thanx for changing DSICUSSION to DISCUSSION, i just couldn't correct it myself so i was just about going to point it to u. 
DUDE where did u find this SUPERPATCH 3 yaar, pretty cool patch  8) , i followed the link *www.gbase.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46606#46606, but couldn't follow a word since it was in german. just didn't get which one was the link to SUPERPATCH 3. if u know the link let me know too. good job finding the patch


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2006)

mav3r1ck said:
			
		

> @wizrulz,
> first of all, thanx for changing DSICUSSION to DISCUSSION, i just couldn't correct it myself so i was just about going to point it to u.
> DUDE where did u find this SUPERPATCH 3 yaar, pretty cool patch  8) , i followed the link *www.gbase.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46606#46606, but couldn't follow a word since it was in german. just didn't get which one was the link to SUPERPATCH 3. if u know the link let me know too. good job finding the patch



Did lot of search work for that  
Hey i guess u didnt check out correctly i guessed...were u in hurry.......the page contains links and explaination abt how to use those patches in english and french and one more language.....so go that link again and check out for english patches......TELL ME U GET THAT


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 25, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey i guess u didnt check out correctly i guessed...were u in hurry.......the page contains links and explaination abt how to use those patches in english and french and one more language.....so go that link again and check out for english patches......TELL ME U GET THAT



GOT IT YAAR.....FINALLY, AFTER SCROLLING DOWN A LITTLE   

thanx.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey buddy if u d/l the patch let me know........  
Also if u apply it please do post in the review


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 26, 2006)

The Mega Patch is hosted in Rapidshare and filefront which are both banned in our college else  i could have downloaded it .  

@maverick : I downloaded all stadiums pack from the site you gave , after unzipping it i get an ".dkz" file . You know what to do with it .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 26, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> The Mega Patch is hosted in Rapidshare and filefront which are both banned in our college else  i could have downloaded it .
> 
> @maverick : I downloaded all stadiums pack from the site you gave , after unzipping it i get an ".dkz" file . You know what to do with it .



Do u have s/w DKZ studio in the patch u d/l???
if not search net and d/l it...
after that
 1.install dkzstudio and run
   2.file -> open a file -> choose patch.dkz
   3.patch -> apply patch in folder -> click dat named folder
   4.wait couple mins -> finish dkzstudio
   5.Congraturations! You are already with new world. Enjoy this beautiful game.


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys..u are not alone here who love to play PES5..
But seems like i am already past playing PES5 for now..u can say dat after playing 10 seasons wid chelsea!!

I have been playing PES since PES#..and each edition later has been rocking...

BTW..make sure u guys get a decent gamepad..dats where the fun is..keyboard is useless to enjoy PEs5.

Also..get Wolf's Pro Evolution patches..they are big (arnd 700mb) but worth it..all right teams and kits...think someone posted the link in this thread..just reminding!


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Dude
I downloaded and installed  Studio and installed the patch also .

Tell me one thing  , i used to score lot of goals from crosses but in PES5 i hardly score from crosses . Do tell me some tips of the game and how to score from free kicks .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 27, 2006)

Jatin_T said:
			
		

> Hey guys..u are not alone here who love to play PES5..
> But seems like i am already past playing PES5 for now..u can say dat after playing 10 seasons wid chelsea!!
> 
> I have been playing PES since PES#..and each edition later has been rocking...
> ...



CHELSEA fan huh.....so i guess u would had not required to buy players for atleast 6 seasons as chelsea already has many established players and also good pool of players on bench...  

U have played 10 seasons of the game so have u mastered all the tricks that can be done in PES???(Esp the zidane 180 degree special)
:roll: 



			
				mako_123 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dude
> I downloaded and installed Studio and installed the patch also .
> 
> Tell me one thing , i used to score lot of goals from crosses but in PES5 i hardly score from crosses . Do tell me some tips of the game and how to score from free kicks


.

Scored many with crosses...may be in FIFA???
But to score in PES u need practice and players with good heading capability in the box......usually if u r croosing form left and u press ri8 and lob the ball it willl go to ri8 winger and if u master the angles correctly it will go to the player in box....for crosses and free kicks u have to go in training ground and master them as these can be learnt with self exp and practise  ..........PES has this unique thing in training that u can rewind ur play and take ur shot again....which helps in bringing accuracy...try that dude and let us know....


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Jatin 
Give us the links from where you got the patches please .

@wizrulz :  Going to practice now  and tell you .  I dont think tricks are possible from keyboard . They can be done from gamepad only .


----------



## usmayur (Mar 28, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Hey Jatin
> Give us the links from where you got the patches please .
> 
> @wizrulz :  Going to practice now  and tell you .  I dont think tricks are possible from keyboard . They can be done from gamepad only .



Its not true, in fact all the features can b used effectively by keyboard only. I'm playing PES 5 for over a month now and now can show all the tricks (but not manual passes) effectively in a match. I can win easily at 6 star


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys..try www.soccergaming.tv forums or try www.pesfan.com
(not advertising..but they are pretty good sources..for all your troubles)

@usmayur...its possible to play wid keyboard..i toll play wid it wen playing 2 player wid frnds and its comfortable..especially if u configure the left shift key in place of "c"..but nce u play with a gamepad..u can enjoy the real PES

Neways...sorry to sound like a pro here..its just dat me been a PES addict for long..and i m happy dat finally Indians are awakening to PES..inspite of the stupid publicity from EA...

About crosses...use the right -left arrow keys while crossing..they determine where the ball will go.near post or far post...
Also..i think u guys wud know abt double tapping for short crosses and triple tapping for low crosses...

Also check out the PESFAN pes paying guide..really good!


----------



## moshel (Mar 28, 2006)

well jatin_T i dont know abt right left arrow keys but surely single tap is for cross to farpost, double tap for near post and triple tap for ground crosses, also helpfule is the Q + A button which is for an early cross, for crosses directly into the box from between RM and RW positions i personally prefer to use Q+W helps getting a man out in the open alone, but many times the ball lands with the keeper that is if u pressed the button for too long.

also abt the tricks i dont think all the tricks can be done by keyboard, the layout within the game shows R3 key for tricks which cannot be configured for the keyboard. but in gamepad its one of the analogue sticks.


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 29, 2006)

@usmayur 
Can you tell us how you perform these tricks . I mean the buttons you have configured .


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 29, 2006)

welcome jatin_t and usmayur, the fanbase is increasing (yessss). hey the arsenal vs juventus champions league QF leg 1 match was good. juve really missed their captain (pavel nedved) and their performance was summed up by the late sending off of two players in the last five minutes of the game. i am a chelsea fan but when it comes to ground passes no one can beat arsenal. their ground passing is lethal. in PES5 too, my game is possession and ground passing. i give short passes, open the defences and then score goals. my goals aren't always spectacular(as opposed to FIFA06), but they are good. in FIFA06 u could score many times in an single game by shooting from 25 M and that made the goals look spectacular. but that's not the case in the real world and PES5. that's why PES5 is special coz it's so authentic. also the GK in PES5 is much more reactive than the one in FIFA06, coz in PES5 the GK can save rebounds but in FIFA06, all that the GK did was watch. looking forward to AC milan vs Lyon tonight at 12.00

cha.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 29, 2006)

aaeeeoooo aeeeooooo
ARSENAL WON...now they r sure to qualiy for the semi's      

Hey i alsways head used single tap button for crosses so never experimented with doeuble and triple taps ...will try out soon  

Hey PES fans out there please do post in ur team u support and play PES with adn also ur signings....


----------



## moshel (Mar 29, 2006)

good idea wizrulz.

well for me i love Chelsea but in the game i play with barcelona in master league 3rd season. and i havent really bought any players, cos i didnt have to buy any. i have all the best players of the world. well but Guily is getting old and misses a lot of easy shots, anybody think of a good replacement i am talkin bout LW position


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 29, 2006)

As all know i am ARSENAL fan
 I can suggest a good LW/LM as PIRES and REYES  ......

outside arsenal 

 joe cole (young, best bet), luis garcia, cristanio ronaldo(both wings  ) , pavel nedved(but bit old), ......


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a die hard Manchester United Fan and it is really hard to see MU out of the Champions league . Well about the CL , i think Arsenal have a chance of winning , they are reminding me of Liverpool Last year .  

About the LW/LM , i suggest Stewart Downing or Damien Duff , Joe Cole .


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2006)

Can PES fans here tell me what they use to play PES.....keyboard/gamepad?  

If u play with Keyboard can u please tell what si ur button congifuration ....so that  i can change mine accordimgly so that it becomes easier to use all the buttons avilable


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 31, 2006)

I use keyboard . The keys i changed from default are 
S -> short pass
A -> Long Pass
D -> Shoot
E -> Sprint
W -> Through Pass

Rest are the default ones .


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

i also use the fifa like keystyles. 

Q: will the superpatch work in the non-original version???

sd i d'load the previous patches as well?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i also use the fifa like keystyles.
> 
> Q: will the superpatch work in the non-original version???
> 
> sd i d'load the previous patches as well?



Do u mean pirated version or any thing else?.......i guess it will work on available versions


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

yes pirated version, and sd i dload the previous patches (1 and 2)


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 1, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> yes pirated version, and sd i dload the previous patches (1 and 2)



If u d/l the patch 3 then please do write in reviews abt it so that i can decide if i want to patch with it or not  

Also try playing online with patch 3 and let us know if its possible with it...


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 2, 2006)

Good news if anybody has PS2 here and if also is PES fan.......

*Pro Evolution Soccer Management* *(PS2)*
 The only management game to be compatible with Pro Evolution Soccer 5 
 Lead your team to victory in domestic competitions and then Europe 
 Manage any cub from with six European leagues with authentic local FA rules 
 Oversee every aspect of your team's performance, and your coaching staff 
 The gameplay system cuts the fuss while still offering the quality and depth 

Now i am waiting for its PC release version.    

For more info check out 
*uk.gs.konami-europe.com/game.do?idGame=108


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow , Hope it will be released for PC soon . Anyways Football Manager 2006 is a very good option . It is much better than TCM series . What you guys think .


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 3, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Wow , Hope it will be released for PC soon . Anyways Football Manager 2006 is a very good option . It is much better than TCM series . What you guys think .



As previosly i played fifa i was used to playing TCM series along with it adn i was pretty seccesful with it  .......i have played TCM 2005 with INTER as my club and i am with inter for say abt 7-8 seasons. Although i am resigning they r not releasing me(still a year left)....i am that good, that also with highest dificulty( football god level  ).

I had tried Footbal manager 2004 and 2005 but i didnt like it as may be i never got hang of it adn never was successful playing it  .....may be i didnt get the ri8 way to play that game  does FM 2006 has any changes than prev game....any 3-d match veiwing option? Has any1 tried
TCM06(if any) , actually after PES05 i am ignorant abt other football games


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 4, 2006)

@ wizrulz  : I have been playing Football Manager 2006 and i find it better than TCM has it is more indepth . TO be successful you have to take care of your coaches , develop players , training is also important .  In FM 2006 , they havent included any 3d match viewing but they have added some extra features like playing mindgames with other managers etc and it is also a bit tough than previous versions .  I have also tried the demo of TCM 06 . It is better than the previous version but i dont like there 3d engine much . It is quite unrealistic . I would love to have a match engine of PES 5 . It will be a lot better .


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 5, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> @ wizrulz  : I have been playing Football Manager 2006 and i find it better than TCM has it is more indepth . TO be successful you have to take care of your coaches , develop players , training is also important .  In FM 2006 , they havent included any 3d match viewing but they have added some extra features like playing mindgames with other managers etc and it is also a bit tough than previous versions .  I have also tried the demo of TCM 06 . It is better than the previous version but i dont like there 3d engine much . It is quite unrealistic . I would love to have a match engine of PES 5 . It will be a lot better .



what r the changes in TCM 06 u noticed??

I will also liek to try out FM 06 if u say its good.  

have bought new goalkeeper Emra(not established and also not from est club   ) as i am arsenal fan i believe in wengers ideology of buying good players and building there skills  . I spotted in the top five goal keepers in the news that comes on form of players and hence boaught him sa leh man is getting older............planning to get some load off the team ny getting rid of berkamp and lehman and cambel as tehy r getting older and hence get tired soon.....also take time to recover form injury


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 6, 2006)

In TCM 06 , they have included a good interface , negotiations etc are also improved and the game 3d engine is also better .

Well if you wanna try FM 06 then go for it , it will be tough at the beginning but once you get the hang of it yyou will just love it . The game also has some inbuilt tutorials which you can read .

As i always play with Manchester United all the time , i have developed Bardsley , Rossi , Richardson and made them established internationals . In the goal keeper i purchased Sebastian Frey from Parma and he has been with me for 7 seasons and beleive me he is damn good . 

As for other Soccer games , i tried CM 5 and beleive me it sucks big time , after there split with SI games they have just spoiled the title  .


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

I am looking to buy a soccer game.can anyone tell me which is the best soccer game ?


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 6, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy a soccer game.can anyone tell me which is the best soccer game ?



Have u read all the previous post in this thread   :roll: 

Else u would had asked this question  

i will make it easier for u

 PES5(pro evolution soccer) if u wanna real good football game with realistic game play

 Fifa 06 if u wanna play a repeatative and boring game and wanna always win easily  

UR choice


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2006)

And if u r more of  a management guru

Football Manager 2006
It beats Champ Man 2006 and Fifa 06 manager hands down

Btw TCM 06 IS rechristened as FIfa manager 06


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 11, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> As i always play with Manchester United all the time , i have developed Bardsley , Rossi , Richardson and made them established internationals . In the *goal keeper *i purchased *Sebastian Frey *from Parma and he has been with me for 7 seasons and beleive me he is damn good .



Sebastian frey also has been my first choice when playing football manager games....as he is young and develops in great goal keeper  

try uisng glen jhonson from chelsea as LB he also develops  in good defender  

[/b]


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 15, 2006)

Have started playing FM 2006.....but i miss fan suport....personal life feature..and deciding clubs buildings structures alsong with stadium in FM2006 which was in TCM05...  

Still just 2 months done....signing players is damn tough


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 15, 2006)

Dude Anyone checked out the demo Of Wc 2006
Well They Improved the gameplay quite a bit and it is now fast and responsive (i.e they ciopied from PES)
If u do dl also dl the expander whoich gibs u six more teams plus tons of other tweaks


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 25, 2006)

Copying is not gon ahelp easports......PES is best and will be best....EA sports also tried copying cricket of code masters ...every1 knwos the result...

Any one played FM06....guide me thru...played 1 season and have suffered badly....this FM06 doesnt gives more control overthe team as TCM gave


----------



## moshel (Apr 29, 2006)

hey guyz i got the demo of FIFA world cup 2006 from EA

First the good news the full version also has INDIA!!!!!yeahh and ISRAEL(which is good for me atleast)

The tolerable news...as usual the menu is slow, and the in game graphics are slow too....cos maybe they used too many polygons to show flying balloons and pieces of paper.

the bad news......the gameplay is the worst in the whole history of football games.........it sucks big time......for one i wud say that when u press the through ball button, the player passes the ball to the opposing player.......i mean to say that when u press for through pass, the player chooses an angle by which the ball comes in possession of the opposing team and this happens in 9 out of 10 through passes i make.....which is very annoying....sometimes even normal passes go directly to the opposing player as if u passed the ball to him....

this game badly needs a gameplay MOD.


----------



## wizrulz (May 3, 2006)

FIFA is going form bad to worse...with its game play ..they try to copy PES...put in new features than PES then also perform badly as they r in haste to release its products adn then realise that it needs patches to fix the bugs and bad gameplay


----------



## usmayur (May 8, 2006)

I heard abt superpatch in PES 5 which is said to b 100% online compatible. Will it allow us to play over LAN? If yes, can u plz tell me procedure and link to get reqd superpatch. Plz dont use too many jargons, make it simple


----------



## wizrulz (May 10, 2006)

usmayur said:
			
		

> I heard abt superpatch in PES 5 which is said to b 100% online compatible. Will it allow us to play over LAN? If yes, can u plz tell me procedure and link to get reqd superpatch. Plz dont use too many jargons, make it simple



Yes i know there exist super patch 2.0 fo ronlien compability...but its huge one and myself still have not d/led it and applied it so cant really tell how it is done.....

For link of super patch...please do go thru this thread ... i have mentioned it somewhere may be page 2 of this thread..


----------



## moshel (May 10, 2006)

usmayur said:
			
		

> I heard abt superpatch in PES 5 which is said to b 100% online compatible. Will it allow us to play over LAN? If yes, can u plz tell me procedure and link to get reqd superpatch. Plz dont use too many jargons, make it simple



yeah the super patch is really big, and u can play online. but the thing is that both of them must have the patch. u cud just google for it or search on torrents.


----------



## wizrulz (May 25, 2006)

Hi all.. got my hands on FIfA 2006 germany world cup yesterday.
Even thou i am a PES fan i stalled it expecting something new and better...
But i was disappointed ..say it .. too much expectations....or love for PES .....or really FIFA was bad.......but i poersonally found it worst adn waste of time and money.. GUESS what i uninstalled the game smae day.....
if anyone liked it or even have played it post in ur review here
i would like to read and know if i am wrong...!!!
But then i will ask u only one question "HAVE U PLAYED PES??"


----------



## usmayur (May 26, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hi all.. got my hands on FIfA 2006 germany world cup yesterday.
> Even thou i am a PES fan i stalled it expecting something new and better...
> But i was disappointed ..say it .. too much expectations....or love for PES .....or really FIFA was bad.......but i poersonally found it worst adn waste of time and money.. GUESS what i uninstalled the game smae day.....
> if anyone liked it or even have played it post in ur review here
> ...


LOL u were caught in this trap again.
I used to buy FIFA every year till 2005 but then swithched to PES for (lot lot lot) better


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 18, 2006)

GOOD NEWS FOR ALL PES5 lovers
SUPER PATCH 3 is out

New Teams for World Cup 2006 and Champions League 2006/2006 
 new Stats by various Databasemakers - most Teams have updating Formations 
 100 % Online compatible. Important: only works if you Opponent have also install this Patch or use our Database 
 New Stadiums (Allianz Arena, Veltins Arena, Philips Stadium, St. Jakob Park, Stadio Luigi Ferraris, De la Luz, Maracana, EStadio Dragao, Santiago Bernabeu, Shanghai Stadium 
 new Turfs 
 over 500 new Faces 
 All Kits in .bins 
 many Keeper Gloves 
 new Balls include "Adidas Teamgeist" by Dart Wagner 
 new Menu (all Language) 
 new Chants & Goalsounds & InGame Sounds 
 new Callnames (all Language) 
 new Adboards (all Language) 
 new Supporter Flags for each Team 
 Kitserver with kits for all temas and goali glooves 
 Supporter in all stadium on every camera (thanks yuce) 
 pes5.exe with real stadium details like capacity 
LINK IS:
*www.gbase.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46606#46606


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 21, 2006)

anyone into FM06???
lets discuss startegies..and transfer...if anyone interested post in here


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 22, 2006)

To install Super Patch 3 , do we need to have previous super patch installed ? I am  a FM 2006 fan , lets start the discussion mate .


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi mako;
yes u need super patch 2 before installing SP-3...so that means a big d/l process 

i am waiting for the patches to d/l.....when i do it will let u know.....

do u also play FM06....

Previously i used to play TCM now playing FM06

STARTED with ARSENAL as manager and was with team for 2 years
1st year=> finished 4th winning FA cup
2nd year=> Finished 7th but winning Champions league saved me...
In this year i got offer from liverpool......TOOK IT ..just for the reason as they were providiing 65Mil budget(Arsenal is very kunjoos wrt budget).....was just buying players in liverpool when i got another offer of managing GERMANY and ENGLAND...took over ENGLAND (obviously keeping Liverpool also)..twin job...
have bought players worth 55 mill in liverpool and not a objection form mangement.....
So keep the discusion on...
Playing cups in PES 5......at 6 star level what abt u???


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi
I am a big fan of FM 06 , been following it since CM4. I find it better than TCM . As i am a big Manchester UNited fan , i play with them only and so fr i have played around 9-10 seasons .

1st Year => Finished second 
2nd year => premiership Winner , Carling Cup 
3rd year => second in premiership , FA Cup Winner
4th year => Did the famous treble

and after that have lost premiership only once , after the treble i got a Transfer budget of 120 Million , that really helped , my name is 5th on the Managers Hall of Fame , have even won World Cup with Netherlands , Have wanted to manage England but didnt get an offer . 

Players i bought are Messi , Sneijder , Van Der Vaart , Torres , Cavenghi , Adu ,Frey etc .

So which players have been good for you ?


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Actually i moved to liver pool because of teh budget they were giving and after finishing 7th for arsenal i thou8 they mi8 sack me....even after winning champions league...i wanted to buy VUCINIC and ROSICKY so joined liverpool....actually i was linked with milan but they offered some other manger the job ..and then liverpool happened....
Bought players liek Vucinic 20Mil
                          Rosicky 15mil
                          coaches form manu and also a youth scout......
                          Ochoa (Mexican)goal keeper at 10 mil(had to buy some GK as dudek was on free transfer and having only reina and no backup in reserves......)
This only at liverpool and some more players toatlling 55mill

At arsenal i bought Frey, heitinga ridder etc...

Frey was goo dat arsenal, rosiky rocks in midfield...i misssed ADU to inter ...they offered him better deal...
Avramov the BEst GK is too costly to buy...soem 25 mil odd........
suggest some good and cheap players..baxically defence....
what formation u use??


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 27, 2006)

CHELSEA..its getting on my nerves
It increasing prices of players in FM06  also
chelsea has bought defoe for 72 MIL

crap


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, I just bought PES5, can someone tell me the simple and advanced controls on the keyboard? The list mentioned in the game settings assumes that I have a controller, which I do not have. It mentions something with L1, L2, R1, R2, etc...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 21, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, I just bought PES5, can someone tell me the simple and advanced controls on the keyboard? The list mentioned in the game settings assumes that I have a controller, which I do not have. It mentions something with L1, L2, R1, R2, etc...
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I just do not remember how i have configured my keys..but as i have hoped form FIFA to PES i just did some trial and error in training mode to adjust those keys to my liking (read like fifa  )
So i have adjusted those as 
D=> SHOOT
A=> Lob pass
S=> short pass
Q=> change player
W=> Through pass
C=> Dribbling(its hard to do with this)
E=> Sprint

I guess W, E is L1, R1
and    Z, C is L2 , R2...just check them out in training mode....to be sure

hey if u wanna experience best of PES5 d/l Patch 3


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 24, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> I just do not remember how i have configured my keys..but as i have hoped form FIFA to PES i just did some trial and error in training mode to adjust those keys to my liking (read like fifa  )
> So i have adjusted those as
> D=> SHOOT
> A=> Lob pass
> ...


 
After 3-4 days of continuous training, I finally got a hang of it. W,E are not L1, R1. Q, E are L1, R1 and Z, C are L2, R2. I am using the default controls only.

A=Shoot
D=Lobbed pass
X=Grounder pass .... all pressed long for the pass to go to a farther teammate.

Thanks anyway.

I did not understand super cancel, but the training says I have to press R1 and R2 together and the arrow keys. But I could manage to get to through balls by pressing R1 and R2 when initially it seemed I had no chance.

People rightly say that it is far better than FIFA 2005. I think the main attraction is that no two goals are the same. It is having superb first touch controls and superb off the ball running. The other things that have thrilled me most are the possibility of taking short corners and doing a dummy (i.e. just simply letting the ball pass by simply pressing and holding E without the arrow keys when you know you have a better placed teammate). The last thing that thrilled me are multi-speed dribbling and stopping the ball while dribbling (pressing Q(?) while dribbling). FIFA 07 should incorporate these.

But someone also rightly said that you need four hands with 20 fingers to do all the controls. If Konami only just got the official licences like FIFA and make the graphics better....10/10.

Two questions:

How can I make a controlled shot? I always seem to shoot high....Seldom does the ball go to the net. Are there any special controls to make a headed shot.

Could you kindly provide the link to the superpatch 3.0? And also the link to the world cup 2006 mod?

Thanks...


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, welcome to PES fan-club 



> How can I make a controlled shot? I always seem to shoot high....Seldom does the ball go to the net. Are there any special controls to make a headed shot.


 To make a head shot press SHOOT button (A in ur case) when ball is in air. Pressing double will give u bicycle kick. Also pressing short pass (X in ur case)
will pass short to ur player ..obviously if in right direction.



> Could you kindly provide the link to the superpatch 3.0? And also the link to the world cup 2006 mod?



The link is given above...also just search torrent's to land up with patch..no need for WC 06 mod if u have Superpatch 3. Just got one today   ....and belive me its awesome...it will take good 2-3 years for EA to reach level of PES...with patches who needs FIFA licenses which EA gets.... ...

I guess u know to make short, long and ground crosses  key form touch line??
If not then press twice Lob (D in ur case) for near post delivery and thrice for ground pass.

For controlled shot on goal u have to get habituated with the shot meter, if u press it long it will be wide shot, if to slow then ground shot but no power, it all depends from what distance u press the shoot button.....if near release it fast and it far u can hold but holding it long will give u shots off target.....the more u practise more u will master it and more u will enjoy it so KEEP ENJOYING 
Also any more query post in here


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi just installed PES 5 with superpatch 3 , game is better than EA ones as i expected , but one thing is annoying me .
I want to turn off the auto switiching of players in the game , the game auto switches the control to another player while i am controlling some other already, this auto switching is disturbing i want to switch the player control when i want not automatically . Is there any way to turn off the autoswitching of player control?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2006)

hey what happened to all the PES fans who posted in this thread , any suggestion regarding my query ?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 23, 2006)

So as many have PES5 and also installed the latest patch...SP3 .......has any body tried to play online with friends..

@tarey
I would had loved to help u...but recently foramtted my HDD...and am unable to locate my PES5 game..so cannot explore it for the sloution..will post the solution soon


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 19, 2006)

Started playing FM06 again....and this time with different team...not ARSENAL but..AC MILAN......
This team rocks...i only had complain with arsenal abt its transfer budget......also brazilian players visas r not passed easily..so tried this tiem with different team....and AC MILAN.......
They give vry good transfer biudget....initially i was guven...34mill.....adn later in december due to good finacial conditins more 20 mill..wow ....man could get the players i wanted at the club under me......
Finished 2nd though....then next year they gaev 6mill..i was like oh no...but start of aug and they gave me 44 mil more as transfer budget for the year....and i was over the moon...i was feeling liek CHELSKI.....but they get more than what i get as they but players what we ask for...saw them buying tevez for 55 mill...but wahts was surprising ...ARSENAL bought torres for 45 mill.....and that was surprising as i never got such budget at arsenal..any ways at AC milan....i am 1st now un second year till jan...second transfer window of jan has started.......came here just to post my this experience...if u have any such exp post in.......will like to know how u deal with it.... ....


----------



## dagaul4 (Sep 20, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Started playing FM06 again....and this time with different team...not ARSENAL but..AC MILAN......
> This team rocks...i only had complain with arsenal abt its transfer budget......also brazilian players visas r not passed easily..so tried this tiem with different team....and AC MILAN.......
> They give vry good transfer biudget....initially i was guven...34mill.....adn later in december due to good finacial conditins more 20 mill..wow ....man could get the players i wanted at the club under me......
> Finished 2nd though....then next year they gaev 6mill..i was like oh no...but start of aug and they gave me 44 mil more as transfer budget for the year....and i was over the moon...i was feeling liek CHELSKI.....but they get more than what i get as they but players what we ask for...saw them buying tevez for 55 mill...but wahts was surprising ...ARSENAL bought torres for 45 mill.....and that was surprising as i never got such budget at arsenal..any ways at AC milan....i am 1st now un second year till jan...second transfer window of jan has started.......came here just to post my this experience...if u have any such exp post in.......will like to know how u deal with it.... ....



when a game includes visas of players I think it's overkill
 __________________________________________

Unlock phones 100% free dating soccer tv Cheap mp3s get back on ebay even after suspension
Money reading emails
Improve your golf score in 2 weeks
Stop smoking within a week
Amazing paypal loophole a must for buyers and sellers
FREE domain name with any hosting


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2006)

@ tarey...

hey got my PES5 game today...sorry tarey ,.....no option to disable...auto switching......DID u get any solution then post in here


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2006)

hey, what seems to be the problem? Just wanted to know which difficulty levels you play in. I seem to have a hard time in 3 star difficulty. What about you? Problem is 3 star seem too hard, 2 star seem too easy..


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah its fun when u start learning and go higher with difficulty level.....
I started with 3 star..so adapted well..now i play at 4 star and sometimes with 5 star...i ahev unlocked 6 star level also..but never tried it..do not want it to get thrashed.........i play quite well at 4 star level...means i do not loose...one off matches r there...but mostly i win and many r drawn one also....what i liek most abt PES is its COMP teams changing tactics......when we score goal...they start ti pile up pressuer thats when we have to defend and scoring becomes tough and can be done on break.........i guess other active member playing PES is tarey...........so waiting for his response


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 22, 2006)

I am playing the master league with 3 star difficulty with Man Red (Manchester United, me a red devil fan to the heart 8)). All was going well, I was not losing a lot. Mostly drawn and few wins. Wanted to get the hang of it. However, there is this one opponent called Heracles Almelo or something. They somehow sneak a win. I have never managed to win against them but have taken the vow not to proceed unless I win against them. It is some tournament called D2 cup where in the first leg it was 1-1 in my home stadium (Old Trafford or Trad Brick...). So in the second leg even a 0-0 draw is not helping. I HAVE to win. They have this irritating combination of 4-3-3 and always seem to find the perfect through pass through the wing. Their winger Calnicov is very irritating. In order to stop him through the wing, I always end up making fouls. I have tried different combinations, 4-4-2, 3-5-2, 4-5-1, 4-4-3, 4-4-1-1 with different strategies, e.g. all attack, counter attack, side attack, etc, but still the most I can manage is a 0-0 draw. I have configured the half length as 30mins, the maximum in PES5. If at all I get a goal scoring opportunity, their goalkeeper seems a 1000 times better than Buffon.

I have two questions (for gameplay in general): (specially to tarey_g and wizrulz).

1-How do you win headers from crosses? When I if at all manage a cross the defenders seem 9 feet tall and always manage to clear. Is their any special button combos for a headed shot? And how to win headers from aerial balls in general?

2-What strategy do you usually play (all-attack, counter-attack, etc)? And what is the combination (4-4-2, 4-3-3, etc)?

I have heard PES6 is on it's way. When will it come out? Hope they get most licenses like EA. EA is also on it's way by announcing Fifa-07.

Thank you and solicit early replies.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 23, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> I am playing the master league with 3 star difficulty with Man Red (Manchester United, me a red devil fan to the heart 8)). All was going well, I was not losing a lot. Mostly drawn and few wins. Wanted to get the hang of it. However, there is this one opponent called Heracles Almelo or something. They somehow sneak a win. I have never managed to win against them but have taken the vow not to proceed unless I win against them. It is some tournament called D2 cup where in the first leg it was 1-1 in my home stadium (Old Trafford or Trad Brick...). So in the second leg even a 0-0 draw is not helping. I HAVE to win. They have this irritating combination of 4-3-3 and always seem to find the perfect through pass through the wing. Their winger Calnicov is very irritating. In order to stop him through the wing, I always end up making fouls. I have tried different combinations, 4-4-2, 3-5-2, 4-5-1, 4-4-3, 4-4-1-1 with different strategies, e.g. all attack, counter attack, side attack, etc, but still the most I can manage is a 0-0 draw. I have configured the half length as 30mins, the maximum in PES5. If at all I get a goal scoring opportunity, their goalkeeper seems a 1000 times better than Buffon.
> .



UR MANU TEAM is having BUFFON??? 8)
Some times it happens that soem teams even fringe teams r difficult to beat.....defensively they r good almost unbeatable...and goal keeper seems to be wall......see with crosses u haveto be patient and practice.......PES is near to reality....in real matches also not all crosses reach same team player ....as defeensive player come to rescue...but having quick passes adn good near or long post crosses (lob button pressed once/twice) can make the trick..see u is rushing in or free player.....scoring form crosses is bit tougher..but corners is bit easier....so u can buy a corner out of oppostion player.....and score ......
 i mostly use 4-4-2 combo...but have my wingers attack.....and when goal down i play 4-3-3......
once i was unable to stop a team form scoring..that tiem i used 5-3-2..yet even they scored..so osmetimes it in the AI..of team to score an win..u cant help.... .....



> I have two questions (for gameplay in general): (specially to tarey_g and wizrulz).
> 
> 1-How do you win headers from crosses? When I if at all manage a cross the defenders seem 9 feet tall and always manage to clear. Is their any special button combos for a headed shot? And how to win headers from aerial balls in general?.



>>>Try the practice mode..in which u can go back in reverse and see where ur wrong and see where palyers move in certain situation....practise mode is good to learn tactics and dead ball situations



> 2-What strategy do you usually play (all-attack, counter-attack, etc)? And what is the combination (4-4-2, 4-3-3, etc)?
> 
> >>>4-4-2





> I have heard PES6 is on it's way. When will it come out? Hope they get most licenses like EA. EA is also on it's way by announcing Fifa-07.
> 
> Thank you and solicit early replies.



Yes PES6 is coming and last time i heard itw as around oct -nove time...if i get any news i wil post here.  it doesnt matter if PES gets the license issue solved..PATCHES r good enough...i guess digitized u have not applied the patches??? Do it and u will see more better changes .....yes too good changes...i was thinking what more can be improved...but graphically it improves immensly and also all real names and logos 

TO all PES FAN

*HAS ANYONE TRIED ONLINE MODE???*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 23, 2006)

@wizrulz: thanks for your reply mate. But no, my Man U team does not have Buffon, but hope to have him one day. I was just telling that the opposition goalie saves astounding saves like Buffon.


----------



## moshel (Sep 24, 2006)

hey guys demo for FIFA 07 is out and its cooolll.... u must try it out.....but the download is a whopping 788 mb!!!!
__________
@digitized....if the goalie is hard to beat directly, u have to trick the goalie. first take the ball frm one side(ie on the wings), get into the box and the goalie will come towards u, then hit the pass button to pass the ball to ur player on the other end of the goal post. and in such a shot dont press the shoot button for too long. u wont need too much power anyways.

as for defence, i use the pass button for defence, i feel like the shoot button doesnt work when we are defending, the pass button is better, but gives away fouls. but one thing in defence. when an attacker is running towards ur goal and if ur defender is on the side of the attacker(i mean not in front of the attacker, neither at the back) then make ur defender run towards him and press the sliding tackle button, 9 out of 10 times u will get the ball without giving a freekick.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2006)

moshel said:
			
		

> hey guys demo for FIFA 07 is out and its cooolll.... u must try it out.....but the download is a whopping 788 mb!!!!
> __________



No interest in FIFA series anymore.....happy with PES..adnnow PES6 is there to look forward to....

But u can post its review here


----------



## D3V1L (Sep 24, 2006)

hey guys 
superpatch 4 has been released for pes 5 & good news is its a standalone patch u dont need superpatch 3,2,1 . on the flipside its 2.02 gb .
i found some torrents but no seeders . if any one of u dl the patch please tell me so and pes rocks!!!
here check out the link
*soccer.gamez.nl/drupal/node/5247/print


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 24, 2006)

D3V1L said:
			
		

> hey guys
> superpatch 4 has been released for pes 5 & good news is its a standalone patch u dont need superpatch 3,2,1 . on the flipside its 2.02 gb .
> i found some torrents but no seeders . if any one of u dl the patch please tell me so and pes rocks!!!
> here check out the link
> *soccer.gamez.nl/drupal/node/5247/print



Thanks for posting the link. let's search for seeders.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2006)

I already have SP3.....its not that this doesnt need SP-1,2,3..its just that its included in one patch itself..and patch 4 mi8 just have the transfers and Champions league draw and latest draw of matches..... ..if anyone form mumbai d/w it let me knw


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 16, 2006)

After playing FM06 for so many times I can easily guide anybody to the tricks and success in FM06 ….
First and fore most. pick up teams with good players and good transfer budget …
See i have never tried picking up fringe teams and then winning…I have tried teams like
ARSENAL
LIVERPOOL
AC MILAN
INTER
ENGLAND
ITALY
SPAIN

First step after picking ur team is getting good YOUNG players…..
They r cheap……and also give good sale value after 2-3 years…
Have good assistant coach…..that is very imp….
Analyse ur team and see which position players is needed….sell-off players u do not need….sign nev players for term of 5 years……
Good set of players
John Obi Mikel – abt 2.2mill..
Frey- 4mil
Rafeal  sobis
Gonzalo
Skeinkewiz
Vaander vart (lw)
Adu
Denilson 
 Babel 
 Vucinic
Montilivo
Iaquanta
 etc…
They r veruy good tried them my self……..
And anyone wants needs help regarding FM ..post in here..even if any other point I have missed post in here ……


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi...I was just wondering, is it possible to get a gamepad for the PES5 PC version so that all the controls and the tricks can be performed with greater ease? I was looking for something like the PS2 controller shown to demostrate the controls in the game options screens. If yes, which one should I buy and what will be the cost? I do not want expensive ones, but anything less than Rs.1000 will do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 22, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hi...I was just wondering, is it possible to get a gamepad for the PES5 PC version so that all the controls and the tricks can be performed with greater ease? I was looking for something like the PS2 controller shown to demostrate the controls in the game options screens. If yes, which one should I buy and what will be the cost? I do not want expensive ones, but anything less than Rs.1000 will do.
> 
> Any suggestions?



there is one available a game pad like PS2...but dunno then specific name..but once had seen at lami road...check on ebay...u should get to kow approx price.....
*cgi.ebay.in/TWIN-SHOCK-VIBRATION-F...ryZ74943QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHECK out this


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 22, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> there is one available a game pad like PS2...but dunno then specific name..but once had seen at lami road...check on ebay...u should get to kow approx price.....
> *cgi.ebay.in/TWIN-SHOCK-VIBRATION-FEEDBACK-GAMEPAD-JOYSTICK_W0QQitemZ160040904492QQihZ006QQcategoryZ74943QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> CHECK out this


 
What about the Logitech dual action gamepad? What is the price?

More info here:

*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/IN/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=6951


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 23, 2006)

^^^^^^
Looks good..but i guess mi8 be costly....branded hian na...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 23, 2006)

highely recommended: Logitech wireless rumble pad 2 (2000rs)


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 23, 2006)

^^^^^^^^
but the budget was 1000K..so i suggested him cheaper one .....i knew this would be coslty


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 8, 2006)

FM07 is out....and its not  as easy as be4....winning has been made tougher..and getting goals for team even tougher....lot depends upon team talk...its very senstive..give a wrong one ...and be ready to loose badly..weaker team will be even more hard to control.....needs a master tactician....


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

Guys Anyone Has Got Hold Of Pes6???

Reviews Please


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi frnds i m a great fan of PES 5.
as u know it cant be played on LAN w/o patch, my friend n i play multiplayer with a joystick on same comp.
Now my prob is that v feel the person with a joystick has a disadvantage as v practice with a keyboard.
one of my frnds has a USB keyboard. Can i run two keyboards at the same time to play PES 5?
or can u suggest a better ( inexpensive) soln??
thnx in advance


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 10, 2007)

mayur_digitized said:
			
		

> Hi frnds i m a great fan of PES 5.
> as u know it cant be played on LAN w/o patch, my friend n i play multiplayer with a joystick on same comp.
> Now my prob is that v feel the person with a joystick has a disadvantage as v practice with a keyboard.
> one of my frnds has a USB keyboard. Can i run two keyboards at the same time to play PES 5?
> ...



have two joysticks ....

or u can use two keyboard.....one PS2 and other on com1...i dunno but if it works..try it..and let me know if it does ..

@mayur_digitized
how u know abt this thread...this was long lost thread..and each and every one used to start new thread on soccer.....
r u the one DIGITIZED with new id....my old frnd and foe......asking just like that..and if being anew member u searched for it ..then good going...bye


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 10, 2007)

But my comp doesnt have a COM 1 port, only USB port. If USB keyboard works, wat r the settings i need to change
@  wizrulz
Nope im not digitized, a new user. But i m also a member of other forums and they r very strict abt unnecesarily starting new threads. so i guessed it must b same here.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jan 11, 2007)

*FIFA Nostalgia!!!*

Hey Guys......

   How long have you been playing FIFA series of EA Sports???? Leaving out FIFA 06 and 07...... which is your favourite FIFA season ever???? I liked FIFA 1999 and FIFA 2001 the best!!!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 11, 2007)

i started playing fifa 1998 i guess and then was playing till fifa 2003 ..then i switched to PES and till date playing PES....after PES i find FIFA series childish and arcrade type....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like i got to try pes now or my soccer experience will be incomplete.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> looks like i got to try pes now or my soccer experience will be incomplete.



YEah surely ..i can bet upon it...
And this from a GUNNER FAN  to a GUNNER FAN.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

which is the latest pes game out there?What is the difference betw. winning eleven and pes?Is there a manager mode?


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> which is the latest pes game out there?What is the difference betw. winning eleven and pes?Is there a manager mode?



latest one is PES6.....ther is no diff between winning eleven and PES..as both r diff name of same product......just the diff is one being released in US and other in UK....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 12, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> YEah surely ..i can bet upon it...
> And this from a GUNNER FAN  to a GUNNER FAN.....


 
@ WIZ, Vimal...... Gunner here too   

Well got FIFA 2007, the Semi Pro mode is tough yar , its tough to score goals but never the less, its like real life.. BTW i also shud try PES, will surely tell my exp after playing that.

BTW, in manager mode of fifa 2007, I hv played approx~ 15-16 matches but still my Team Chemistry is a low 41 (is this OK as far as the season is concerned?? 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah its normal.I have won most of the matches in my five seasons with arsenal so far and the team chemistry is about 80 now.Make sure the core group of players stick together throughout the seasons.


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

can some 1 tell me how to do those stunts tht we see on utube .... i tried it but didnt get any


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

try this(almost impossible with kb)
please rep if it is helpful


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

but i find the game to be very less on resources wrks pretty well on my comp with 1024x768 with details set to high
__________
vimal yeh fdfdfdfdf kya hai ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> but i find the game to be very less on resources wrks pretty well on my comp with 1024x768 with details set to high
> __________
> vimal yeh fdfdfdfdf kya hai ....


ye 'fdfdfdfd' are the keys to perform cool tricks in fifa 07 which you saw on youtube.


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

abhi game mein bhi aise codes yaad karne padege .... yaar kya zamana aa gaya hai games were supposed befun


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

do chaar code yaad kar lo defenders paas hi nahin aa payenge.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Can any body tell me if i can get full fifa street on internet?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

yes,there is a secret way,but dont tell the mods about it.
Just go to ea's site and *buy* it through ea downloader or whatever they call it.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> yes,there is a secret way,but dont tell the mods about it.
> Just go to ea's site and *buy* it through ea downloader or whatever they call it.



No secret way dude..al know it but the rules stop us to reveal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

wizrulz I have posted the 'secret' way in that post itself.You didn't get he joke.I was just kidding with the guy.
BTW.WE all know what you are talking about


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 10, 2007)

PES6 PC

Who are the licensed English sides?

Arsenal and Manchester United are the only licensed teams. Chelsea are no longer licensed, and Stamford Bridge has been removed.

Who else is licensed?

Argentina, Australia, Czech Republic, England, France, Italy, Japan, Netherlands, South Koera, Spain and Sweden are the licensed National sides. Arsenal, Bayern Munich, Benfica, Celtic, Copenhagen, Djurgardens, Dynamo Kiev, Galatasaray. Juventus, Manchester United, Olympiacos, Porto, Rangers, Rosenborg and Sporting Lisbon and are the licensed club teams.

Which new teams are included?

The new International sides areAngola, Ghana, Togo and Trinidad & Tobago with Morocco, Senegal, Venezula, China being removed. Boca Juniors and River Plate replace Lokomotiv Moscow and Shaktar for the club teams.

I heard there is no Bundesliga, is it true?

There are no German sides, other than Bayern Munich (who are licensed).

Can I add my own teams to the game?

There is room for up to 18 custom teams in 'Other Leagues C'.

Is Arsenal's new stadium in the game?

No.

Is the crowd visible?

Yes they can be seen at all times.

Has the weather bug been fixed in Master League?

Yes.

What about the gameplay, is it different?

Gameplay is slower than PES5. Referee's now give less fouls which allows the game to flow more fluently.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2007)

Fifa is the best.


----------



## Yad (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Fifa07 is beter than pes6
Play it in semi pro mode and you know what i am talking about.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

I am playing it at world class and scoring 6-7 goals per match with Arsenal


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I am playing it at world class and scoring 6-7 goals per match with Arsenal



so that means fifa still is ARCADISH....we can score easily..no fun..in playing ..its like playing with small kid...bad AI


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

^^But I concede a lot
my team
Thierry Henry
Lionel Messy
Steven Gerrard
Jesus Nevas
Ronaldinho (I still hate him)
Kaka
Robiniho
Cesc Fabregas
Theo Walcott
Michael Richards
Philippe Senderos
Kolo Toure
Gianluigi Buffon

You can't let any slip-ups in defense.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 16, 2007)

played fifa 07 other day and it is no where near PES6 unless u r habituated to fifa series....

Fifa is just not natural, its like, when you shoot on a Fifa game the computer has already worked out whats going to happen (hard to explain) like, its just too predictable- you score, you miss or the keeper saves then its back up the other end of the pitch for your opponents 'turn' and it carries on throughout the game.
With Pro Evo you just never know whats going to happen, the game could be end to end or it could be like chess where your formations have cancelled eachother out and you just can't break each other down, it's 0-0 for 85 minutes, your keepers have been pulling off incredible last ditch saves out of nowhere then, two minutes to go he makes a seemingly easy catch look difficult and your heart skips a beat as he throws himself over defenders and attackers to recover the ball. He makes it and it finnishes 0-0 ("boring!" i here the Fifa fan-boys cry) not quite, thats the beauty of PES, not everyone wants 5-5 draws, some people want realism, and PES is as close to real football you can get without putting your boots on. 

But what about the official teams, kits, sponsers of Fifa? This doesn't matter, the ProEvo community is so huge, it takes about 2 weeks for them to release a complet option file with every single real kit and sponser on identical to the real thing for every single team- they do this by using the masive in-game editor, yep you could easily replicate the 'BuryMBC' sponser and create the Bury crest, might take you a couple of hours but well worth it. Or better still, have a look around fan-forums and such, chances are there is someone who has created the whole of League Two with every team, player and accurate kit. 
There are many things i'd like PES to have that Fifa got but it's gameplay gameplay gameplay that i crave.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 20, 2007)

I play fifa 2007 in legendary mode and manage 2 score 3-4 goals with chelsea.
Fifa 2007 aint all that arcadish as many might think. Again, its the matter of personal preference.I liked PES5, bt fifa07 is a gr8 package.The audio is great ,so are the visuals.Gameplay is much more realistic but a tad bit predictable.
8.5/10 from me.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually pes 6 is amazing.althogh FIFA has lisences,better visual etc. pes has a better gameplay which more than enough.
Pro Evolution Soccer 6 is the latest release in Konami's highly sucessful successful Pro Evolution Soccer franchise. Released on 27 October 2006 for the PlayStation 2, Xbox 360 and PC platforms[1] and following on the Nintendo DS and PlayStation Portable on the 1st of December, Pro Evolution Soccer 6 is the 6th edition of the series for the PlayStation 2, 2nd for the PlayStation Portable and 4th for PC. This year features Pro Evolution Soccer 6 making its debut on the Nintendo DS and the Xbox 360. The Xbox 360 version contains next-gen, Hi-Definition graphics and more animations, but gameplay similar to the console versions. The edit mode has been stripped down for the Xbox 360 release, due to time restrictions. The graphics engine on the PC does not utilise the next-gen 360 engine but will again be a direct conversion of the PlayStation 2 engine.


In the UK Pro Evolution Soccer 6 outsold FIFA 07's debut week by over 20 per cent – and while PES6 sold slightly fewer units on PS2 than its predecessor did last year, it succeeded in breaking Dead Rising’s week one Xbox 360 record.[2]

A Bundesliga license was supposed to be a feature of the game but Konami were forced to remove the Bundesliga license, which means the Bundesliga is not present in PES6, not even as a series of unlicensed teams.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 21, 2007)

aha there another FAN of PES6......  

what fun one gets in fifa if u score 3-4 goals and conceded equal nos of goals???

How many football matches end that way???

so i call fifa 07 arcadish....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

can't say but I have completed 7 seasons in fifa07(most I played in any fifa game)This is the only game which I play for fun,I play most of the games just to complete them.I just keep coming back to fifa 07I have unlocked the legend difficulty level also..

Btw. I have a problem.In windows Vista the game itself and menus are choppy,even if i change the res. to 640x480 or disable aero,the lags are same as with Aero on and game at 1024x768.It is the only game in which it is happening.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 22, 2007)

@ wizrulz

Well, when I say 3-4 goals, I mean occasionally, with some slick ,error-proof play. It doesn't happen always. I often lose 3-1 .But majority of the matches either end-up being 1-0(in my favour) ,0-0 and sometimes 1-2(My bad luck).

So its not that predictable.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 22, 2007)

Then U must be not very good coz i score 4-5 goals even in legendary
Care for a Online Match In FIFa/ PES anyone coz i am game


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

^^^^so have u tried PES 6 online???^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 22, 2007)

Yup  U care for a game


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Yup  U care for a game



any time...PES6


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Darth, i don't hav a BB connection as of now. I'l game you as and when I get one.
As for me not being a very good player, I don't disagree. 
Cheers.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 27, 2007)

MANAGER A CLUB
Wanna be a Football Manager???
just join the best football manager game for free www.xperteleven.com u will feel like a real manager (2 matches a week+ cup competetion,u set ur formation/ u set ur tactics according to ur players qualities/u train players/u can watch the simulated match with sound effects/u will have sponsors for the team/buy players & sell players/bet on matches/winning league and a lot more)


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 27, 2007)

y Not just stick with fm 07


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 27, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> y Not just stick with fm 07



this is online...between fellow frnds...


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok That certainly gives an added edge


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Fifa07's interactive league is the same thing...


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 27, 2007)

I have created a league...u all can join in

League ID: 94935 
League name: FOOTYCRAZY 


atleast need 6 teams for the league to be functional...so do it fast lets have some fun 

if u register please do post here so that i know how many teams have registered 
__________
*GOT MORE THAN SIX TEAMS*   

season staring on 28th feb 07....
matches on wednesday and sundays 9pm...could not keep later than that..but dunno which 21.00 ....lets see ...1st experience..will make us wiser...


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Wiz increase the no yaar I wanna join too


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2007)

so i'm in the lead now , anyway who is saiyon


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 4, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Hey Wiz increase the no yaar I wanna join too



Sorry man ..i have royally goofed up.....in haste i have started the leauge and now no one can join til next season......

so will inforn u when we star next season.....u can join another league started by one of my friend...he is waiting for 12 teams will post info here....

League ID 95073
 join this league....its of 12 team league..anyone else cn also join in...i have doen already ..waiting fo rleague to start...


----------



## hullap (Mar 5, 2007)

Please join my league

*League ID:* 95763 *League name:* Mad league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Got PES6 now.But there are no Keyboard controls help in game.
It will take time to get used to X O R1 R2 L1 L2 stuff and menu system is crap...havent tried much gameplay yet...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 9, 2007)

pes5 looked better to me, i'm using it with some updates for teams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Could anyone provide me with some patch to fix team and player names?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

I got it.(only 1.4 mb)
here is the link *files.filefront.com/KONAMI_WIN32PES6OPT/;6688246;;/fileinfo.html


*To apply it
1. Download the option file
2. Put the OF in C:\Documents and Settings\yourname\My Documents\KONAMI\Pro Evolution Soccer 6\save\folder1
3. Make sure it's called KONAMI-WIN32PES5OPT*



> Features
> 
> * All the transfers from the January transfer window have been done. All new players have been created
> * 100% Correct Club Team Names and Player Names
> ...


Made by PESCRAZY and
Thanks To:

Cantona21, Watson, pesBIGfan, Ma$k_Hi3p, MAD22, basti90, Rapid Vienna, Gazza22, Everage, Latino-Heat-05, Mariner and many more!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2007)

hey have u tried it it online???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

No.It doesnt connect


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey hey Not the original eh! 

Champs League another lame imitation by ea is out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

^^no,It is because lack of DMZ and dedicated ports.
EA games are not lame as before,they are quite good.But UCL is just a pastime since Fifa 08 comes out.
Edit: It is a card based managarial game unlike FIFA series.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Guys Which is better ?

Pro soccer evolution 6 or Fifa 2007?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Pro 6 is better in terms of gameplay and player models.Fifa is ahead in everything else.Also in the master league(career mode) in PES6 there are only 4 leagues,that too contain a mixture of teams from different leagues.
Fifa 07's gameplay is far better from that of its predecessors,but still slight behind that of PES.
Also PES(pc) looks like it is made for consoles only.No mouse support and difficult time mapping keys if you are playing with a keyboard.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Vimal for the mini review of both games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

PES' menus are also cluttered,I had a hard time finding options.
But I must say, if you just want to go on pitch and play,PES beats all.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

I played PSE 4 & 5 demo,both were good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Which was the last FIFA you played?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Fifa 2006


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Try Fifa 07 before 08 comes out


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

The game is big


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you done some "searching"


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Whats the size?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Whats the size?



See urself


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 22, 2007)

Nope that is only for the 360s that too a minigame
On pc its pretty much the same with reduced licensing


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 2, 2007)

Guys, im in my 4th Season as Manager (in manager mode in FIFA 2007), i hv upgraded all my Staff members (including the stadium, wich said it will boost ticket sales and will bring in more cash).

So now the querry is: I am able to get the ticket sales at price of UK POUNDS678,550 (of this sort) but my salary dips in this fashion -786,560 UK POUNDS.

So y is my salary showing a NEGATIVE figure ???? Please help me out...

NOTE: I hv done all Staff Upgrades (to a max level of 10).

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Darthvader (May 2, 2007)

coz u have to pay for ur team duh..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 4, 2007)

@ Darth

So is there any thing else tat i can do to UP my salary so tat i dont get a negative balance (per match) ????


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

hey guys has anybody tried the Fifa Manager 07 ..... ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

and UCL 2006/07??


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

yeah i have played that ....awesonme stuff simply awesome stuff .....

has anybody tried the Fifa Manager 07 ..... ???


----------



## wizrulz (May 5, 2007)

i have moved over fifa...but will surely try fifa 2007......

Please do post ur team be ir PES/ fifa.....after 2-3 years of managing clubs...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2007)

Arsenal in fifa for 7 seasons.I don't play fifa after switching to vista because it stutters


----------



## prateek_san (May 5, 2007)

Man UTD for 6 seasons.....now playing with Everton


----------



## wizrulz (May 5, 2007)

so will like to see ur teams please do post in

MY TEAM IN PES 06..after 4 season with ARSENAL

USTARI
STAM
CANNAVARO
LAHM
TOURE
VANDER VAART
FABREGAS
KAKA
HLEB
ROBBEN
RIBERY
ROONEY
ADRIANO

went two season w/o a loss in league.. and winning all cups....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2007)

You sold henry


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

I had low config. PC until last 2 months.... so i played Fifa 2002, Fifa Korea Japan ( Seriosly dont laugh ) 

Well hv got E6300, 7900 GS, 1 GB RAM....

Just dunno which one to start with..!! PES or Fifa....??  and whats diff between Fifa 2007 and Fifa Manager 2007..??

Plus are there any other soccer games..??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

Fifa KJ is one of the best soccer games.


----------



## Darthvader (May 6, 2007)

ya with the flaming balls and some really arcadey cool stuffs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

I love seeing the white trail after sprinting michael owen


----------



## wizrulz (May 6, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You sold henry



i never had HENRY in my team in MASTER LEAGUE in PES....
 had to build team with noobs and buy each and evey player


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2007)

FreeKick Game
Hope u guys enjoy this.......

*www.allfootballgames.co.uk/games/1115freekickfusion.php


----------



## prateek_san (May 9, 2007)

hey nice site Wizrulz. ....


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 10, 2007)

Just Started UEFA...
I like playing in Rain..
Graphics are awesome...


----------



## wizrulz (May 13, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> hey nice site Wizrulz. ....



thnx


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> Fifa KJ is one of the best soccer games.



I loved the effects.. really good... And very arcadish to say the least... However.. the gameplay was among the worst ever.... Even in WC mode, I could score goals from the mid-line 


Nonetheless... a very entertaining FIFA version......


----------



## quad master (May 13, 2007)

Whats extra in UEFA Champions League 2006-2007 apart from playing football in fifa 2007.

As both games are released by EA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

It is a kind of card collection game from what I have heard(of course you have to play too)


----------



## wizrulz (May 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> so will like to see ur teams please do post in
> 
> MY TEAM IN PES 06..after 4 season with ARSENAL
> 
> ...



changes to these teams....got zidane and nedved....both 18 years...and ya i forgot to mention...stam and cannavaro are 19 years....
got zidane for HLEB exchange + 3K from juventus.... as Hleb had becoem 31..and i believ in AW strategy of selling players after 30 ..dare beat this team now...


----------



## mayur_digitized (May 18, 2007)

playing PES 5. left FIFA long ago bcoz PES came into my life. It simply rocks. I finished 5 seasons with a new club n got all time greats like ronaldinho in my team in 4th year itself. it was very tough to persuade ronaldinho( had to offer him 4 times his salary)


----------



## wizrulz (May 20, 2007)

mayur_digitized said:
			
		

> playing PES 5. left FIFA long ago bcoz PES came into my life. It simply rocks. I finished 5 seasons with a new club n got all time greats like ronaldinho in my team in 4th year itself. it was very tough to persuade ronaldinho( had to offer him 4 times his salary)



Try PES 6 now..with all add ons..it ROCKS even more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

I just got Fifa manager 2007.


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

Uefa 2006-2007 sucks big time.....it only has good graphics....nothing more...


----------



## wizrulz (May 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I just got Fifa manager 2007.



Hows it???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

Nice.I felt overwhelmed at first but gave most of the duties to my staff
Ea has presented this game very clearly so most of the options are easily accessible. 
The biggest drawback-there is no guide or help that I could find on internet.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2007)

any reviews on  PES 6 ?

Which one is the best Soccer Game..in terms of Gameplay and Graphics both..!!

Its been long since i played Fifa..!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2007)

When on the pitch PES has best of both.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2007)

so why isnt PES most popular...!!

various guys i saw are playing UEFA/Fifa 07/Fifa Manager over PES..!! 

Any specific disadvantage of PES ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2007)

Me too prefer Fifa over PES.Because 
1.Fifa has all the licenses.While PES has only a few licensed teams(though it is increasing)and NO Germen bundesliga AT ALL.
2.The presentation is beautiful in Fifa with all the options nicely presented.In PES the menus are plain ugly and the game seems to be designed for console with very little support for keyboard.

I wonder why can't Konami ship a descent menu with a brilliant game.


----------



## Third Eye (May 22, 2007)

The only fifa game i like is Fifa 99


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I just got Fifa manager 2007.


Can we play a match in it or is it just simulation based?And r u Vimal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2007)

^^Sim based.
Yes


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Sim based.
> Yes





Pehle kyu nahi bataya.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2007)

> Can we play a match in it or is it just simulation based?



Didnt get it ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 22, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Didnt get it ?


But i have already got the answer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Didnt get it ?


 You cant control the players on the pitch yourself but you can do everything else.
Btw. Their is an option which allows you to control a single young player on pitch.It sucks though.
I can control J.Aliadiere but never used it


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2007)

*Ok so full and final decision...which soccer game should i start..!!

my specs

C2D E6300, 1 GB Transcend 667, Nvidia 7900 GS 

Need both good graphics and gameplay.?? *


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2007)

Try fifa 07 first


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 23, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> *Ok so full and final decision...which soccer game should i start..!!
> 
> my specs
> 
> ...


This time FIFA 07 is better than PES6.Anyone knows how to play FIFA 07 online?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2007)

@Arsenal, Gaurav :- Thanx


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2007)

Well,I cant say its better in terms of gameplay,but its closer than ever(specially on high difficulties)


----------



## prateek_san (May 23, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> *Ok so full and final decision...which soccer game should i start..!!
> 
> my specs
> 
> ...




Try Fifa 07 ... its good.         and also play from Semi pro level then u will have more fun


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2007)

sure will try 

EDIT :  Whats the exact difference between Fifa and Fifa Manager..I just saw two titles NHL and NHL Manager..so whats the deal with this Manager thing..!!


----------



## chesss (May 27, 2007)

Hey after reading all your comments about PES, I got hold of PES4 a few days ago, and I luv it!! Just awesome. Luv the way things are 'realistic' 

Q. Is there a point of playing PES3 or PES5 after playing PES4? I mean the game should be very similar...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> sure will try
> 
> EDIT :  Whats the exact difference between Fifa and Fifa Manager..I just saw two titles NHL and NHL Manager..so whats the deal with this Manager thing..!!


 Manager games have every aspect of management,like managing the first team,reserves,and even youth team.Talking to players,increase their morale,make their training schedule,manage club finances,buying and selling merchandise,expanding stadium facilites,ticket prices,sponsors,selling ad boards,scouting,hiring staff,talking to press etc......................(of course you dont have to do it all yourself as you can hire staff for these.)

but you cant control players on the pitch as in Fifa series,though you can set each and every tactic(formation,offence,defence,man marking,individual roles etc.) of the match and instruct the players from the sidelines.


----------



## dtox (May 27, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> Hey after reading all your comments about PES, I got hold of PES4 a few days ago, and I luv it!! Just awesome. Luv the way things are 'realistic'
> 
> Q. Is there a point of playing PES3 or PES5 after playing PES4? I mean the game should be very similar...



try pes 6..


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> try pes 6..


Ya PES6 is Awesome.A truly great game.


----------



## wizrulz (May 30, 2007)

and after installing PES6..install the patches....and u will forget even fifa2007...


----------



## Aone (Jun 1, 2007)

hi,is PES6 available in india and these PES games are annoying b'cause they have false names and kits, is there any way to correct this i hvnt played soccer since pes3.. no idea abt fifa series as well..


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 1, 2007)

Aone said:
			
		

> hi,is PES6 available in india and these PES games are annoying b'cause they have false names and kits, is there any way to correct this i hvnt played soccer since pes3.. no idea abt fifa series as well..




Just apply patches and then PES 6 kicks ass FIFA......with all real name..goo dcommnetry and great graphics..adn above great GAME PLAY
PATCHES :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57684


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

Fifa commentary patch Lol
I will try that,thanks for the link.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

*EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*



> The FIFA 08 next-gen producer imagines an EA virtual world cup, online, 11 on 11, featuring the best videogame soccer players on the planet. Coinciding with the 2010 FIFA World Cup in South Africa, each gamer will grab a player and, with 10 friends, begin a soccer assault on the rest of the planet. Right now it's just a dream, a goal for the future of FIFA online, but it all starts with Be a Pro in FIFA 08.



Source : - *www.n4g.com/News-42972.aspx


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*

FIFA catching PES. dream on.
I ve been hearing this frm FIFA 98 onwards. only reason ppl still but FIFA is bcoz it supports LAN play, whereas PES doesnt.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*



			
				mayur_digitized said:
			
		

> FIFA catching PES. dream on.
> I ve been hearing this frm FIFA 98 onwards. only reason ppl still but FIFA is bcoz it supports LAN play, whereas PES doesnt.


You hardly know about soccer games?PES6 does have a online play feature.Also FIFA 07 was a hit.And you havent visited that link i guess?Look at all the features there.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> You hardly know about soccer games?PES6 does have a online play feature.Also FIFA 07 was a hit.And you havent visited that link i guess?Look at all the features there.


dude how many soccer games have u played.
I ve played FIFA 98 to 2005.
After that i switched to PES (4 n 5)
that online feature doesnt allow players to play over LAN. n i dont think most of us have a decent connection to play online. FIFA 07 was a hit. Bcoz most ppl go after packaging rather than substance. and they want an easy game in which they can easily score goals. they dont have time nor inclination to master the delightful moves that PES offers (n lately FIFA has copied)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*

^^ I have played fifa 98 to fifa 07,UEFA 2005-06,UEFA 06-07,Euro 2004,PES 5 and PES 6 also.Gameplay wise PES is better,but their animations arent better than EA one.Also this time FIFA 08 have a one player mode where you can play as a single player in your team and all the focus will be on that single player.I cant find any difference b/w PES 5 and  PES 6.They were same.Atleast EA is trying to get better.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*

they r not getting better, they r getting worse. take a poll n u ll find best FIFA game was FIFA 2002. 
as for PES, perfection cant be improved upon. its due to marketing reasons they have to release new versions. n animation wise PES is way better, fluid motion n believable moves. FIFA has only commentary n original kits on its side. but a patched PES can overcome it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*

^^ But they should improve the modes just like EA is doing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

*Fifa 08 first look here*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 6, 2007)

I have posted it here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59499


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*

Can i jump into ur discussion....

Okay i also started with FIFA 1998....adn played it til 2005 but later i got my hand to PES and yet i have not installed FIFA game alsthough i have those games with me....and even if i have once or twice ..i have uninstalled it very next hr....

Ask any gamer what he values more GAMEPLAY or GRAPHICS and u will get ur answer and thats where PES scores...and what if u say PES graphics are bad...come to my place....i will show u the graphics and moves.....just apply all patches...adn then u can say EA will take another year to beat PES...year after year....

PES ROCKS


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 6, 2007)

yup, its true n FIFA sucks badly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

^^Oh yeah?Let me tell you that FIFA is closing on pes every passing year and new innovations in the gameplay are making it more realistic than ever.
The ball physics and player movements were quite accurate in FIFA 07,it was the BEST soccer game(on WC difficulty) that I have played.
What more?Konami are sitting on their asses doing nothing.They churn the same thing out year after year with no or very less work on its weak points.
Even if we leave the licenses for a minute,The menu system sucks,the commentary sucks,they didnt even update the transfers,AND WHERE ON EARTH IS THE EMIRATES!!
They only tinker with the strong points of their gameplay and fix the thngs those were never broken.

Regarding all those patches,I will say it sucks as my game freezes in loading screens every now and then after patching,and those patches are community contributions,not konami's.

I have had enough troubles with PES and I will rather wait for Fifa 08 to come out.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: EA Sports FIFA 08 to kick PES this time!*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Can i jump into ur discussion....
> 
> Okay i also started with FIFA 1998....adn played it til 2005 but later i got my hand to PES and yet i have not installed FIFA game alsthough i have those games with me....and even if i have once or twice ..i have uninstalled it very next hr....
> 
> ...


Honestly when i was playing PES5 i thought i will never play FIFA games becoz i was addicted to PES after playing so many FIFA games.But when i installed FIFA07 it took me 2 days to get used to it and then i was impressed with FIFA07.Trust me PES6 is same as PES5 no improvement.
And one more thing this time in FIFA08 they have used the new game engine and the ball physics will be different which will make it closer to reality.
@vimal I am also waiting for FIFA08 and it will be the best game we have ever played.Regarding PES7 i guess they will update the rosters only with the new crap Menu.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

FIFA 08 release date is most probably in 25th sept. 2007 in the US.


----------



## chesss (Jun 11, 2007)

PES4 Q's..

Possible to do lil lob/chip shot? pressing 'square' while pressing L1 results in a very long lob(always goes over the goal  ) 

Any techniques/tips for defending set-pieces (corners)? like position players to stand in front of the oppposition. 
The comp seems to get many goals from corners.

and are there any patches for commentary/menu or for keyboard play?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 11, 2007)

Look at this video FIFA fans "Fifa 08 motion capture video"

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNghsXtDLWQ


----------



## chesss (Jun 12, 2007)

oh and is it possible to do a roulette or manual pass with a keyboard in PES4


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> PES4 Q's..
> 
> Possible to do lil lob/chip shot? pressing 'square' while pressing L1 results in a very long lob(always goes over the goal  )
> 
> ...



I think it is the same in every PES game till date. Press L1+shoot without the directional buttons to do a lob/chip shot over the goalie.

While defending corners you conceded, position one of your center backs near the near post. This will help you defend corners and the computer will have a hard time scoring from normal difficulty. This works for me.

*Tip: *While attacking from corners keep pressed R2 while taking the corner kick to add swerve/bend to the corner delivery.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 12, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> *
> While defending corners you conceded, position one of your center backs near the near post. This will help you defend corners and the computer will have a hard time scoring from normal difficulty. This works for me. *



Same here..works for me too...only sometimes far post or strong players beat it and score...i can 1 out of 15 does it


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> *Tip: *While attacking from corners keep pressed L2 while taking the corner kick to add swerve/bend to the corner delivery.



Sorry, wrongly posted previously. You have to keep R2 pressed to add swerve.


----------



## chesss (Jun 12, 2007)

> L1+shoot without the directional buttons to do a lob/chip shot over the goalie.


 This always results in a long lob. i just want a lil chip shot.



> While defending corners you conceded, position one of your center backs near the near post. This will help you defend corners and the computer will have a hard time scoring from normal difficulty. This works for me.
> 
> Tip: While attacking from corners keep pressed R2 while taking the corner kick to add swerve/bend to the corner delivery.


Thanks R2 gives a nice dip. For defending corners I recently discovered running my goalie(with the through pass button).


----------



## hullap (Jun 13, 2007)

Have you tried rebona. See this 

Watch Rebona Video I
      1. Finding the Player

There are two player characteristic that must be meet in order for the player to perform the Rebona. They are:
• The player must have the 'Technique' stat above '85'.
• The player must have the 'Weak Foot Frequency' stat below '3'.

A few common players that fall into this category are:
• Messi (Barcelona)
• Recoba (Internazionale)
• Yeste (Atletico Bilbao)
• C. Ronaldo (Manchester United)

      2. The Rules

Aside from the stat criteria, there is also one more rule. In order to make the player preform the Rebona, you must put that player into an awkward shooting position that will make them want to shoot with their weak foot. There is no special button combination that allows you to preform it from any angle etc. Only you can execute the Rebona.

      3. Positioning of the Run

• Position your player capable of preforming the Rebona onto the side of the pitch that is the same as their dominant foot. (EG. Left Foot/Left Side)
• Begin a movement down the wing until you come to a distance that you are comfortable at shooting from.
• Turn 90° so that you perpendicularly bisect your run down the wing. Your player should now be running towards the opposite side of the pitch.
• A typical position to release a Rebona shot is shown in the first video. This position puts pressure on the user to use his weak foot and is a simple angle to get used to using the shot from. Watch the video and try out the shot to get a feel as to how to preform the shoot. You could then start trying shoots from different angles and using different players. I would recommend using Recoba to begin with. Once you've got the hang of it, you could begin to use some more advanced techniques and score some spectacular goals, as below.

Rebona Video II



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I think it is the same in every PES game till date. Press L1+shoot without the directional buttons to do a lob/chip shot over the goalie.


You can even press R1 when you leave Square


----------



## soccer2007 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have WE pes 2007 and I downloaded the super patch and followed the steps of installation and it DIDN'T work,it says it is not installed properly,I tried many times but I don't know what is the problem?!!
I downloaded Dkz studio and I it is in spanish,I think!
Also,I can't understand what is the file to be overwritten IS it to be replaced or what?! cause my exe name is not like that of the patch and I tried diferrent ways but with no result !!
I'm SO UPSET, PLEASE HELP,PLEASE !! FAST !!


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone Please Try THe REBONA


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 21, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> Anyone Please Try THe REBONA



tried many times ..no luck yet


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll teach you rebona(again).go here *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1577048617828397982

More players can do it.just experiment



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Sorry, wrongly posted previously. You have to keep R2 pressed to add swerve.


actually r2 make thre ball high trajedy.l2 makes it swerve


----------



## chesss (Jun 21, 2007)

more Q's Pes4

In master league the comp player does a number of fouls that go unpunished. Bug maybe?

After practising free kicks it seems that scoring from a  free kick near the D(17-18m) is tougher than from a lil distance(21+m). the ball either goes over the goal or hits the wall from 17m while from a farther distance I have scored a times..


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

Ill tell you how to score goo free kick
1.17-19m,to shoot press circle for a split second and aim for a corner the ball should just chip into the net
2.20-25m,to shoot use down +square halfway the power bar.use left or right for swerve
3.26-32m,to shoot use UP + square a little more than halfway the power bar.use left or right for swerve


----------



## soccer2007 (Jun 23, 2007)

WHY DIDN'T ANY ONE ANSWER???!!!!
PLEASE HELP!!
I have WE pes 2007 and I downloaded the super patch and followed the steps of installation and it DIDN'T work,it says it is not installed properly,I tried many times but I don't know what is the problem?!!
I downloaded Dkz studio and I it is in spanish,I think!
Also,I can't understand what is the file to be overwritten IS it to be replaced or what?! cause my exe name is not like that of the patch and I tried diferrent ways but with no result !!
I'm SO UPSET, PLEASE HELP,PLEASE !! FAST !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you using cracked version?


----------



## soccer2007 (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks for answering,it isn't original but it didn't have a crack, it needed anti-blacklisting tool Y.A.S.U .

or were u asking about the patch?!
no it is not cracked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Um..This is the problem
A classic case with pirated games
Lol patch can't be cracked.


----------



## soccer2007 (Jun 23, 2007)

sucks for me 
thanks anyway


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Get Fifa


----------



## dtox (Jun 24, 2007)

neone kno bout any patch that enables LAN play on pro rvo 6?? i am tired of searching for it on google!


----------



## hullap (Jun 28, 2007)

chesss did the free kick techniques i gave helped you if not Tell me i'll upload a video


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 28, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> neone kno bout any patch that enables LAN play on pro rvo 6?? i am tired of searching for it on google!



if its original is works ..no need of patch


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont think the option is there in PES 6 for LAN play .


----------



## hullap (Jun 29, 2007)

wizrulz are you successfull in rebona


----------



## chesss (Jun 29, 2007)

> chesss did the free kick techniques i gave helped you if not Tell me i'll upload a video


 well from 17-20m I was able to score using 'long pass' key , but only in training. In normal matches defenders behind the wall are able to head the dipping ball, I havfe tried it only a few times though.
and I already knew how to score from 21+m..


----------



## hullap (Jun 29, 2007)

i'll upload a video in about a day or 2


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was able to perform Rebona with Messi . Just put him in a position which favours his weaker foot and he will do it .


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2007)

more ppl can do it like recoba,maradona (AKA Malgani in classic argentina),rivaldo etc.


I HAVE NOTICED THAT ALL PPL WHO CAN DO REBONA ARE LEFT FOOTED:~(


----------



## hahahari (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## wizrulz (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah i also did it with messi....trying now with RF players


----------



## hullap (Jul 4, 2007)

tried many ,even Scholes.edited some ppls weak foot frequency too but answer
is LF players  
 edit: try this hidden chip ,vids are not by me bcoz i'm not a gooner  *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8526398328243139841&hl=en  *video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8526398328243139841&hl=en


----------



## abhijitsam (Jul 13, 2007)

I always prefer Pro Evolution Soccer over FIFA due to the former's footballing realism.
That is not to say that FIFA is not good, just that it is more arcade-like.

My write up below is about the gameplay aspect of the last two iterations; where they fall short and hence areas where the series can improve upon.

PES5 Weaknesses:-

PES5 places a huge emphasis on defense and its not uncommon to see stop-n-start affairs that dog the ball in midfield battles. Very often the player defensive AI would leave holes in midfield and more so in the wings for the opponent AI to exploit. Pressure tackling leads to too many niggly fouls that result in free kicks. Very often, successfully won tackles result in the ball somehow rolling up straight to the opponent's feet. This often gives you a sinking feeling that opponent AI players are magically positioned to recieve the loose ball. On the other hand, self team AI is not the best. You can however correct that by changing team tactics or strategy to some extent. It is difficult to win headers, and even more so to make them land near a player from your team. Defensive clearances from opponent AI magically land up straight at the soles of their own player, while you are wondering why your super striker sold such a bummer when goal bound. You will often see attackers lose all their focus when near the penalty area. Also, squaring the ball from the wings nearly always presents clear-cut goal chances; what with no one closing down the attacker's run.

Comments on PES6 :-

The defense AI is better in pes6. But compared to referees in pes5, in pes6 they are very easy going. Obvious fouls go unnoticed, you will often see two footed shin-smashing tackles have no effect on the ref. A discerning gamer will notice the opponent AI often feed floaty long balls upto the striker, which he invariably wins. You will also notice the opponent AI float some aerial through balls and make the midfielders and forwards chase it frantically. These are tricky balls in which you have to deal with the ball trajectory precisely lest you give away an easy run at goal.
Shooting is more difficult in PES6, which is in a way - good. You can no longer blast from anywhere and expect it to beat the keeper. Keeper AI was good in pes5 and is even more improved in pes6; you have to be clever while placing shots instead of just giving it a mighty thwack. There is also a quirky animation unique to pes6, wherein the opponent defense constantly shifts legs when defending a rampaging winger instead of chasing him in a straight line.

Both pes5 and pes6 are guilty of something that in game programming parlance is called 'point of diminishing returns'. When the opponent AI 'senses' that the player has become adept at playing the game, it deliberately executes cheat codes to make its players move faster and dribble better than previously; while at the same time making the player AI more sluggish. This results in many frustrating situations when what seemed an obvious goal look like a chance that never existed.
Also, many have said that level 3 is the hardest difficulty level in both pes5 and pes6 instead of level 5; which beats any explanation.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya, I am playing on level 3 in the master league and it is very hard.

By the way, I have exhausted all the save locations in the 8 folders. How to increase the save slots? Will manually creating a new folder in \My Documents\Konami\PES6\Save\ help?


----------



## Juliya Robert (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't you think that, TECHNICAL help should be taken for "OFF SIDE"....?






Juliya Robert
*jacob.bloggerteam.com/


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 21, 2007)

offside of PES 6 or for that maer any PES is too strict...even if the leg is in air abive line its given offside...come man soem blunders should be allowed liek few close ones...as in real life


----------



## hullap (Jul 29, 2007)

try this backheel chip
*video.google.com/videosearch?q=backheel+chip&num=10&so=0&start=0
i'll upload a vid  or 2 in a days time


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright man,this is a real good thread.
can u just fulfill my wish
all of the users plz post ur "squad" in my documents
ie u must be having a updated squad of ur team with transfers etc.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ didnt get u??


----------



## hullap (Sep 24, 2007)

niraj trehan said:
			
		

> Alright man,this is a real good thread.
> can u just fulfill my wish
> all of the users plz post ur "squad" in my documents
> ie u must be having a updated squad of ur team with transfers etc.


Are u talking about our own ML teams or The real Team

By the way wizruls any sucess in rebona with RF players
I have none


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> Are u talking about our own ML teams or The real Team
> 
> By the way wizruls any sucess in rebona with RF players
> I have none



Its tough with rf players i guess...or they dont have it in them ....


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 25, 2007)

ok ok
one thing more
can any one post here the link in which u claim to have done the longest goal


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 25, 2007)

Link to the Pro Evo Soccer 2008 Demo

*www.gamershell.com/download_21146.shtml


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 26, 2007)

niraj trehan said:
			
		

> Alright man,this is a real good thread.
> can u just fulfill my wish
> all of the users plz post ur "squad" in my documents
> ie u must be having a updated squad of ur team with transfers etc.


 
I am out of touch with PES 6 for sometime as I am right now not in India but here's my ML squad when the last time I played with Manchester United. I usually play 4-4-1-1 or 4-1-2-1-2. 

Ivarov (GK)

Patrice Evra (LB)
Nemanja Vidic (CB)
Ivan Cordoba (CB)
Dodo (RB)

Javier Mascherano (DMF)
Bastian Schweinsteiger (LMF)
Cesc Fabregas (AMF)
Diogo Rincon (RMF)

Robbie Van Persie (SS)
Dirk Kuyt (CF)

Some Subs (I don't remember all): Zamenhof (GK)
Valeny (CB)
Ruskin (LB)

Minanda (AMF)
Louga (DMF)

Ordaz (CF)
Ole Gunnar Soljskaer (CF)


----------



## hullap (Sep 28, 2007)

I have some classic players in my ML team but mine looks more MANUTD than digitized
OK it is
*img490.imageshack.us/img490/3327/formationer6.th.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

pro evolution soccer 08 kab release hogi?
tell me.i m waiting for it with too much besabri.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone tried Fifa 08?


----------



## hullap (Sep 29, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> pro evolution soccer 08 kab release hogi?
> tell me.i m waiting for it with too much besabri.


 Already released go here
and as for 





			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Fifa 08?


 i dont try ****!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2007)

^^Did you play Fifa 07 or even 06?(i guess not)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Fifa 08?



I have read most of the reviews and this time FIFA 08 is not good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2007)

How'PES 08 demo guyz?


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm played fifa 08 ( not demo) 
Gotta say AI is improved a lot.
Be a pro is a disappointment though since friendly ai suxx

But Fifa is fast approaching pes standards


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2007)

Is Be a pro mode somewhat different in console versions?


----------



## hullap (Sep 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Did you play Fifa 07 or even 06?(i guess not)


your right.Some Gners really have brains!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2007)

Go play,then comment.


----------



## hullap (Sep 30, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Go play,then comment.


Just Joking.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 2, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Is Be a pro mode somewhat different in console versions?



Nopes its all the same only x360 and ps3 versions get the next gen graphics engine but thats just grpahics


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw some videos of fifa 08 where the camera is in 3rd person mode,I think that is next gen exclusive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

Fifa 08 for x360 got 8.5 from gamespot.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

fifa 08 is out...n my frnd has it....he says its good ..i have to still check out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

I read somewhere that Fifa 08 for PC  is a port of PS2 and is crap compared to Next Gen version.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno for sure if its a fake or not but fifa08 has made its way on some torrent sites.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

yes it has.and not on some but all torrent sites.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I dunno for sure if its a fake or not but fifa08 has made its way on some torrent sites.



its not fake....piracy is faster than ORIGINAL stuff delivery.....

one company...but crores of pirates....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

It was out around 25th


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> It was out around 25th


Maine toh pehle hi bata diya tha.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> It was out around 25th


And what is the official release date?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

28th in Europe and Australia.9th or 10th in US.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 5, 2007)

what is the difference in fifa 08 have the camera men, lines men improved or are still paper cuts like in fifa 07. and what is the requirment..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2007)

FIFA 08 FOR PC IS CRAP.
Gfx are ps2 like,player models suck,be a pro mode doesn't have camera angle like in X360 and ps3.
Don't BUY it for pc.
But the series has really progressed if we see the features on next gen.
(PS:Eduardo looks Chinese and commentators don't know his name)

Be a pro mode Demo with Ronaldinho on next gen.
*youtube.com/watch?v=vgV5MlmkQro


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

Is Pro Soccer better than Fifa 08?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

anothe game which is gonna release on 31st of october is on torrents.
it had been released on torrents yesterday.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Is Pro Soccer better than Fifa 08?


Yea definitely.Pro soccer series and winning eleven series is far better than Fifa in terms of gameplay,animations,and what not.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Is Pro Soccer better than Fifa 08?


Maybe Not this year.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

but not in terms of graphix.
FIFA has better graphix than WE every year.
i like FIFA coz it has more features and a better career mode and the newly added  be a pro thing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Yea definitely.Pro soccer series and winning eleven series is far better than Fifa in terms of gameplay,animations,and what not.


You forgot online play.PES is nothing compared to fifa online.
And animations are better in Fifa.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You forgot online play.PES is nothing compared to fifa online.
> And animations are better in Fifa.


Pehli baar sahi baat ki hai yaar.lol joking.
I have just seen that be a pro mode demo.Damn it looks so cool.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

yaaar,the Gfx of FIFA 08 suck.
even at 1280X1024X32.
and all settins at high.
gameplay is same as fifa 07.
this game overall is a crap.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2007)

WTF I saw that video now(Internet slow yesterday)
It is a completely different game than the crap we are playing on PC.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ means u wanna say we are having TWO versions?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^He is saying the quality of FIFA08 for ps3 and xbox360 is wayyy too high than the one for PC.I couldn't agree more.The xbox360 version and ps3 version are uber cool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> ^^ means u wanna say we are having TWO versions?


 see the video that I posted in one of my previous posts and you will know for yourself
Even the commentators are different


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 6, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> see the video that I posted in one of my previous posts and you will know for yourself
> Even the commentators are different



CHEATING


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

yup same is with spiderman 3.
PS2 and WII are having one version and PC,PS3and XBox 360 have another with longer gameplay and far better graphix.
i hope EA are no more interested in PC gamers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope they release Euro 08 with next gen engine on PC.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 6, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> WTF I saw that video now(Internet slow yesterday)
> It is a completely different game than the crap we are playing on PC.


Still it is better than PES.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ u never know...is PES latest version out???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2007)

Not yet.Will be out by the end of the month.


----------



## prakhar18 (Oct 9, 2007)

does anyone play fifa08 thru Himachi...

if yes then plz contact me..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

I think this year PES will win the battle on PC hands down.
Although it is a different fight on Next Gen.


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2007)

when will fifa manager be launched.
although i'm a pesfan i only like fifa's manager games


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a cool video of PES 2008 skills,goals and more 

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yYUr7bc3Koo

And look at the refree lol 

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YWlA6yVF-hE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2007)

^^How much did you buy it for?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate piracy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I hate piracy


I second that.


----------



## hullap (Nov 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ What do you mean


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^ What do you mean


I hate piracy too.


----------



## hullap (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Me 2


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

@vimal  Arsenal face pack for FIFA08 can be downloaded from here

*downloads.gamingaccess.com/index.php?file_id=15044&upsid=067680649445


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> @vimal  Arsenal face pack for FIFA08 can be downloaded from here
> 
> *downloads.gamingaccess.com/index.php?file_id=15044&upsid=067680649445



His name is arnav.


----------



## sid123 (Nov 13, 2007)

hey buddy can yu gimme some addons for the fifa 08 game.... 

wel like hav ou got any cheats ???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> His name is arnav.


arsenal_gunners ka naam arnav kab se ho gaya?  usne bataya bhi nahi ki vimal se arnav ho gaya hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Arsenal face pack for FIFA08 can be downloaded from here
> 
> *downloads.gamingaccess.com/index.php?file_id=15044&upsid=067680649445


I dont play that sh1t anymore


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I dont play that sh1t anymore


  tabhi toh diya tha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> arsenal_gunners ka naam arnav kab se ho gaya?  usne bataya bhi nahi ki vimal se arnav ho gaya hai.


 pehle din se


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> arsenal_gunners ka naam arnav kab se ho gaya?  usne bataya bhi nahi ki vimal se arnav ho gaya hai.


vimal uske papa ka naam hain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

Jinhone account banaya that jo main istemal karta hoon


----------



## hullap (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I dont play that sh1t anymore


toh ab pes khelta hai kya? if yes wats ur difficulty lvl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

Koi football game nahi filhaal


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

Which is better Fifa 08 or PES 2008?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Pes 08.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

For PC


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> For PC


Yes and i am talking about original one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not playing fifa 08 because it is not available in the market and I only buy original.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am not playing fifa 08 because it is not available in the market and I only buy original.


chal chal game release hone se 2 din pehle tere paas hoti hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Gaurav_Indian: You have original Fifa08?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Gaurav_Indian: You have original Fifa08?


I have original PES 08.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

he asked if you have original fifa 08?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> he asked if you have original fifa 08?


main fifa khelta hi nahi hu toh hogi kaise.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=651749&postcount=337
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=651768&postcount=339


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

abey toh original hi di hai na.

chirkut


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

god.. if only i had friends who were generous enough to GIFT original friends


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> god.. if only i had friends who were generous enough to GIFT original friends


abey majak kar raha tha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol dono taraf se phans gaya


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

and BTW apart from gameplay which has better Graphics? Fifa 08 or PES 08? 

i mean facial animations and the kind... while playing olders PES games all faces looked like sculptures without any blemishes...

also FIFa tends to make too many pockmarks on the face


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Lol dono taraf se phans gaya


kya phans gaya? aakhir kar kya raha hai tu is waqt?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

teri baat kar raha tha noob


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> teri baat kar raha tha noob


par tere pass proof kya hai.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

errr... the thread title is : All Soccer Games Discussion!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> errr... the thread title is : All Soccer Games Discussion!


we are discussing soccer.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> and BTW apart from gameplay which has better Graphics? Fifa 08 or PES 08?
> 
> i mean facial animations and the kind... while playing olders PES games all faces looked like sculptures without any blemishes...
> 
> also FIFa tends to make too many pockmarks on the face



so what about this?.. grafix? which is better?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

PES is better.
But Fifa08 graphics on next gen even beats the live telecast


----------



## hullap (Nov 14, 2007)

right.pes is better as it has a much better gameplay.Fifa is an ARCADE GAME


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

^^When you have not played the game,please don't give wrong information.
Fifa's gameplay is tougher than pes.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^*When you have not played the game,please don't give wrong information.
> Fifa's gameplay is tougher than pes.*


  joke toh tu bhi achey maarta hai PES sells only becoz of its gameplay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

Go try itYou wont be able score 1 goal at regular difficulty on fifa.
And if EA brings next gen engine to PC.PES will be slaughtered

Gamespot on PES 08 for x360 which got a 7(ps3 got a 6)
"    *   Adds no new features to last year's game  
    * Still lags online  
    * Poor presentation in every respect. "
Haven't we got used to hearing this about every pes game for sometime?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I tried it you wont be able score 1 goal at regular difficulty on PES 08.
> PES has brought next gen engine to PC.Fifa will be slaughtered
> 
> Gamespot on PES 08 for x360 which got a 8(ps3 got a 9)
> ...


i guess this is the point gaurav_indian is trying to make.. isnt it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Arsenal_Gunners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya right.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Go try it*You wont be able score 1 goal at regular difficulty on fifa.*
> And if EA brings next gen engine to PC.PES will be slaughtered
> 
> Gamespot on PES 08 for x360 which got a 7(ps3 got a 6)
> ...


Tujhse nahi kheli jaati toh main kya karu.And try to play PES at Regular level.Prof and World Class toh dur ki baat hai.

PES for gameplay.
FIFA for gfx,animations.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

9 goal kar diye the maine pes6 ke doosre ya teesre match mein


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 9 goal kar diye the maine pes6 ke doosre ya teesre match mein


Talk about PES 2008.I know there are bugs in it.But still FIFA 08 se achi hai. Aur PES 06 main maine 14 goals kiye thay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

^^Is there a difference between PES6 and 08


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Is there a difference between PES6 and 08


Yes.


----------



## hullap (Nov 16, 2007)

08/WE is released in america and japan while pes is relesed in the rest pf the world


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2007)

Winning Eleven: Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 Review by Gamespot


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 22, 2007)

im loving PES 2008, i dont like FIFA 08 for few reasons!! 
both are awesome soccer games but this year i prefer PES and im having fun with it


----------



## hullap (Nov 26, 2007)

wah wah kal maine bayern munich ko top player pe 17-1 haraya


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 27, 2007)

got my hands on PES 2008....its good....but i always love the prvious one...untill i get used to newer one .......

hows ea wala ???


----------



## hullap (Nov 29, 2007)

on what console are u playing


----------



## Aone (Dec 3, 2007)

does the gamepads required for playing any soccer games or the key board settings are enough,can somebody tell the prices of gamepads...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> on what console are u playing



PC and PS2.....cant play much on PS2 ...but yeah on PC i play regularly.....


----------



## hullap (Dec 23, 2007)

i got pes 2008 yesterday and hav been playin 4-5 hours(bcoz its holiday time)
much better control then the previous one.and BTW commentry is not boring like previous games


----------



## baccilus (Dec 23, 2007)

PES08 is tough. I just don't win at regular difficulty. Any tips?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 24, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> PES08 is tough. I just don't win at regular difficulty. Any tips?


Play FIFA like arsenal_gunners.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 24, 2007)

I am hoping for a tip on how to play this particular game better.


----------



## hullap (Dec 25, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> PES08 is tough. I just don't win at regular difficulty. Any tips?


try playing on amatuer and get the hang of the game.
avond bumping into oppasition player.and keep passin'.

BTW m playing at top player and winnin comfotably


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 25, 2007)

its all abt passing.......if u like ARSENE WAY OF PLAYING....u will learn early


----------



## hullap (Dec 26, 2007)

NO DONT PLAY LIKE ARSENAL. 
while playin yesterday against them fabregas wus in front of my empty net and he passed the ball back to hleb.i wus ROLLING ON THE FLOOR for abount 5-6 min.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Play FIFA like arsenal_gunners.


Lol If you find pes tough,don't even try FIFA.You'll get pwned.


----------



## danantha (Dec 30, 2007)

PES games are better than FIFA series.

I am a PES fan. Played fifa 06 for two days and then uninstalled it. Played fifa 07 for two weeks and then removed it.

Juventus is my favorite team.

P.S: Arsenal beware chelsea is coming.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

WTF we owned Chelsea last week(or the week before that) Lol


----------



## danantha (Dec 31, 2007)

lets see in the next meet.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 31, 2007)

PES/WE is much better than Fifa ones because of:
# Realistic Gameplay
# Players Models are much realistic than Fifa's.
I have been playing this series from PS1 when it was ISS Pro and been quite loyal to it. I have more PES/WE Games Titles than other games combined!!!
Fifa's biggest advantage is Licensed Teams and Great Commentary, even their Presentation is very polished, which i am afraid are my biggest gripes of Konami . Buts its the gameplay which matters at the end of the day.
You can update the Option Files from the Net to correct fake names and kits.
Both games have their fanbase and people should respect that.


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^ +1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

Fifa 07 was a nice game but,PES rulez.


----------



## danantha (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys, my friends computer is having only 256Mb ram, with onboard graphics system. He wants to know which pes version will be playable in his computer. I had the last two version of pes, have given him and he is not able to install them on his computer.

Can you tell me the last version of pes, which can be installed on his intel 865GBF motherboard with 256Mb ram. I want to know whether the fault is with his computer or is with my DVD. (DVDs are original, bought from spencer plasa music world).

But he is able to play fifa 07 with good game speed.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2008)

@PaulScholes : When are going to play for United again?


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2008)

Are there any mods or patch for PES08 yet? May be something like a roster update.  Would appreciate an update on that.


----------



## hullap (Jan 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> @PaulScholes : When are going to play for United again?


let me 1st get over my injury


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 5, 2008)

Should i get Fifa 2008 or Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 ?
which is better in terms of graphics and gameplay ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

^^For PC?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^For PC?


Yes, for PC....

I think i will go with fifa08 coz be a pro mode seems nice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

Go for Fifa 08 only if you haven't played Fifa07.They are not much different on PC


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 5, 2008)

while installing fifa07, it says :
setup cannot continue coz direct x 9.0c or higher is required and  is not found. download latest directx drivers from microsoft website.....

EVEN THOUGH I have latest direct x 9.0c drivers for my ASUS EN 8600 GT ??


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 5, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Are there any mods or patch for PES08 yet? May be something like a roster update.  Would appreciate an update on that.



no patches yet...i am also waiting for those


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 5, 2008)

dunno what was the prob... it installed successfully in vista 
@Arsenal_Gunners vbmenu_register("postmenu_711603", true);   : Are u sure that fifa 08 graphics r same as compared to fifa 07 ????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

You won't believe they are different games,graphics and gameplay feel the same.
Only difference is the roster update and a half assed "be a pro" mode which is a stripped down version of its next-gen counterpart.


----------



## ftplr (Jan 8, 2008)

Here some patches: *www.sp-s.com/browse-sports-1_50.html


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

did any one try fifa manager or football manager


----------



## hullap (Jan 28, 2008)

NO ONE HAS PLAYED  THE GAMES


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2008)

huh?I played fifa manager 07,got bored after 1 season and uninstalled it


----------



## hullap (Jan 28, 2008)

why i liked the games bcoz settin up formations set pieces etc. wus fun.
i will get football mager now after my xams


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

bump
DONT LET THIS GR8 THREAD DIE


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 12, 2008)

I have played FM07 ...and it needs hell lot of time to play such games...now days i dont time to play.... ....
I recently got FM08...will play and let u knw


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

ok


----------



## baccilus (Feb 12, 2008)

Any one heard of any PES08 mod. Actually O really miss Arsenal and chelsea in it. Hope there some good third party mods by now. But I can't find any


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

why dont u google it


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 13, 2008)

in fifa08 switching player is shifted to "Q" did i mentioned this in my earlier post.anyways i hate this stuff.i even played few friendly matchs but couldnt adjust to the changes.i uninstalled the game itself.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 14, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> why dont u google it


I have already done that quite a lot. Since this is a soccer game thread I hoped that someone might help.


----------



## hullap (Feb 14, 2008)

well i play it on a ps2 so i dunno


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 15, 2008)

Have started playing fm08, feels good...the game and myself ....

Few new things in initial gameplay i exp is that the pre match talk effects..after match reactions....
pre season aim we giv to board....and good thing is the board givs us 2 year term target ..abt what they expect from us....accordingly budget is decided.....
as arsenal i was given 48mill ....but as i promised them that we will be title challengers they increased it to 60 mill .....
the moment we buy players..the player regular in side get concerned abt there place....
will post more as i progress.....


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 20, 2008)

*FIFA 07 for sometime plz...*

hello mates i posted posts here but none cud understand them...
here i have come again (i think after 4 months) to explain in a better way...

actually i am a big fan of 07 and all i want is that many of us playing game have made necessary transfers in team management which were not in 07
for eg
Fernando torres is in liverpool but in 07 he is not
Tevez in Manu but not in 07

so many of us must have manually put the players by transfers...
and wud have saved the profile...
Now cud u plzz  plz post ur that profile here so that next time we cud just copy paste and have it go!!

i hope u got me pals!


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone tried pes with hamachi


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

BUMP see above


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

how do i do chip shot in fifa08 .. q+d dint work.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Feb 26, 2008)

pes 08 patch:
check it out
*www.mininova.org/tor/1094901


----------



## baccilus (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the patch link cyber. Had been looking for it. Will try it today.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 13, 2008)

how can we change defence tactics from keyboard for eg to "full back"?
i kno that attack tactics get changed by NUM pad keys like 6 ,4 , 2, and 8.how to get defence tactics?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 13, 2008)

wizrulz said:


> Have started playing fm08, feels good...the game and myself ....
> 
> Few new things in initial gameplay i exp is that the pre match talk effects..after match reactions....
> pre season aim we giv to board....and good thing is the board givs us 2 year term target ..abt what they expect from us....accordingly budget is decided.....
> ...




i have completed my first season....came second and was defeated in champions leageu final.....but given it was my 1st season board was happy......now in second season as financial condition is good they gave me 125 mil budget and target of being title challenger..and wining champions league.....
I have sold off--
adebayor for 75 Mil to JUV
Flamini is on loan
sold rosicky for 40mil to inter
sold eboue + diaby for 40Mil to ac milan
Walcott 20mil to portsmouth
now in jan in second season sold Gouffran for 25 mil to newcastle 

My buyings 
OCHOA + USTARI (best keepers) 40mil
modric, gouffran, keibling, rafel sobis, Andreasen, 
and many young talent....
got one player piatti for 30k and now he is valued 5Mil and AC milan is behind him ....
and many other younsters
RM and Barca and milan are now offering me 80Mil for FAB....will sell fab after piatti is ready.......
got PIRLO on loan.....

Now in second season in jan i am 1st in league and got PSV  for knock out match in champions league.....


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2008)

lol 40mil for 1 or 2 players. GOSH


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

^^Exhorbitant amount of Money


----------



## mahesh (Mar 20, 2008)

is there any FIFA 08 lovers


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2008)

^ only Arsenal_g00ner is


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2008)

^Pro Evolution Soccer for me.


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2008)

almost everyone here loves PES


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ only Arsenal_g00ner is


No Fifa08 on pc sucks ass.
On Consoles its THE game to play.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2008)

i have just completed a quadraple of cups.........

Vela scored 37 goals in whole season....simply amazing ...he cant stop scoring in FM08.....his value now is 50Mil and is just 20...
BTW sold FAB for 90 ml and rosicky for 40 mil to Juv...man they got moeney....ask them anything and they are ready to pay........

Right now got tomany GOOD players...hence selling few older ones.....sold RVP whose age now is 25....selling for 60 mil to Barca....

In my third season....still planning to sell HLEB...as i have many other multi tasking players in squad......


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey you guys, play FIFA 08. it's really nice and interesting , especially when you have have Joystic or controller. I am a fan BARCElona and HEnry is my favourite player????????

++ you get several options of playing such as zone play, co-op season etc. Try it worth buying


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> Try it worth buying


Only if you haven't played Fifa 07.


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

no joking around, i have played both the games and clearly witness the diffrerence between . turn the graphics settings high on , get a gamepad and you are ready to go !!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 21, 2008)

i still prefer fifa07. .i have turned everything to max in fifa08 AND i have a dual analog stick controller .. but i'm getting bored with fifa07 ,  so i'll try PES or somehow continue with fifa08 . .what do u guys suggest ? fifa08 or PES08 ?


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not played PES 08, but heard not so good they can't match EaSports


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^ isnt it other way around....mostly all REAL football lovers love PES for its realistic  and not ARCARDE gameplay.......


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

Are you joking , take a look at their ratings in Gamespot.com
Fifa 08   08.5
PES 08  07

Here is the link :
Pes 08 *www.gamespot.com/pc/sports/pes2008/index.html?tag=result;title;2
FIFA 08 *www.gamespot.com/ps3/sports/fifasoccer08/index.html?tag=result;title;0

Do you now get mr. XYZ
It's a different matter if you don't how to play ?????????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2008)

I want to clarify again that FIFA's arcade days are long gone by and it is certainly more difficult than PES(who is sitting on their laurels for a long time) now IMO.


----------



## hullap (Mar 21, 2008)

WTF hapening here ppl think fifa is difficult.
let me tell u gooner they must have made the game difficult by not allowing the person to shoot on target from the halfway line.

LET ME TELL U PES KICKS FIFA'S AR$E


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2008)

hullap said:


> WTF hapening here ppl think fifa is difficult.
> let me tell u gooner they must have made the game difficult by not allowing the person to shoot on target from the halfway line.
> 
> LET ME TELL U PES KICKS FIFA'S AR$E


When was the last time you played a Fifa game?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ only Arsenal_g00ner is


hey,im too a FIFA 08 fan!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 21, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> Are you joking , take a look at their ratings in Gamespot.com
> Fifa 08   08.5
> PES 08  07
> 
> ...




who goes by SITES ratings...who care a damn abt them.....i choose after i have played it rather than go by ratings......which can be manipulated.....most of EA sports is sold because they get licenses ......


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> When was the last time you played a Fifa game?


i played Fifia 2005 and Fifa 2006 World cup on psp.
and i just wanna say Fifa sux big time.

 and as for u Sunny, learn the controls of pes2008 first then say that.


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 26, 2008)

@HUllap, 
what the hell you talking about, Play FIFA 07 or FIFA 08 and then you will feel the difference, FIFA 05 is not as good whether go by ratingsor playing. Think before speaking about the game.


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

@gamer669
go play Pes and im sure ull put ur fifa cd in ur microwave oven


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 26, 2008)

@HULLAP
See their ratings in GAMESPOT.com, i have played both the games and personally feel FIFA 08 is loads better, especially when you play with GAMEPAD. It might feel difficult in begginig but once you perfect the passing you can beat comp in WORLD CLASS LEVEL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> i played Fifia 2005 and Fifa 2006 World cup on psp.
> and i just wanna say Fifa sux big time.
> 
> and as for u Sunny, learn the controls of pes2008 first then say that.


Fifa's arcade era lasted only upto 06.I have played PES 07(whatever the name) and demo of new PES but they do not match up to fifa 07.


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2008)

BOth game shave large fanbases and we should respect that.
im not fighting anymore coz i dont wanna get benned


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 29, 2008)

does anyone here play fifa 08 on hamachi?


----------



## jasku (Apr 12, 2008)

no but we can play!!...go GUNNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## jasku (Apr 12, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


>



I really hope arsenals luck turns around in toms match against manu...hope they win!!!!...and then it would really interesting!!!... we really miss flamini!

Wat say guys?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2008)

jasku said:


> I really hope arsenals luck turns around in toms match against manu...hope they win!!!!...and then it would really interesting!!!... we really miss flamini!
> 
> Wat say guys?


Hi,the football discussion thread is here.Please continue here.
This is the soccer video game thread.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I have FIFA 2008 installed on my PC an laptop, Can i know how to create LAN in the FIFA games. I tried but didn succeed.
My Laptop has Vista Home 32 bit and PC has Win XP SP2 32 bit OS.


----------



## mahesh (Apr 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> hey,im too a FIFA 08 fan!




Can anyone tell me what are all the key combinations for dribbling when using a keyboard

Can anyone tell me what are all the key combinations for dribbling when using a keyboard


----------



## mahesh (Sep 25, 2008)

can any one tell me the minimum pc requirement for playing the game fifa 09 ?


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

google can


----------



## mahesh (Sep 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> google can


i didn't find anything regarding the configuration.
can u plz  search and tell me , if u got it.......


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can any one give me the links from where i can get PES 09 and FIFA09 demo!!! 

I am searching for it but most of them either need a paid registration. Or the links don't work!!! 

Please!!!!


----------



## mahesh (Sep 26, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Can any one give me the links from where i can get PES 09 and FIFA09 demo!!!
> 
> I am searching for it but most of them either need a paid registration. Or the links don't work!!!
> 
> Please!!!!




Use torrents for this purpose


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

Much needed BUMP!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

Currently playing the 2011-2012 season with Chelsea in PES 2009 and here's my first-choice starting eleven:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0623-11-20-90.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey people I have FIFA 09 for PS3. Shall I try out PES09? Don't know much about Soccer games. Sorry, iSucks here


----------



## Ei8t (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey people I have FIFA 09 for PS3. Shall I try out PES09? Don't know much about Soccer games. Sorry, iSucks here



I dont think you should waste your money if you have FIFA 09 on PS3. You can try PES for PC as it is better than FIFA on PC. The less i say about FIFA(PC Version) the better


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

First of all the thread needs to be renamed. 

Soccer? err wtf?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

Is PES 09 out for PC?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yes, long ago!

PES 2009 for the PC

FIFA 09 for the PS3


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Take a look at my squad:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/pes20092009-04-0623-12-41-75.jpg

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/pes20092009-04-0623-13-31-90.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

That's great mate! You sure did a lot of buying, but was it a lot of spending?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

beta testing said:


> That's great mate! You sure did a lot of buying, but was it a lot of spending?



Naah, I did a lot of player+cash deals and picked up some youngsters when they had just appeared in the game and were not under contract at any club!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

Try Gouffran anyway. Great attacking player with superb dribbling ability. He's good at set pieces too.

Man you gotta look at the Arsenal squad. All the young fellas grow up to be great playas. Walcott, Vela, all


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, but the Master league youth players have an awesome growth curve!! Wait, I'll post some screenies!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-39-25-35.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-39-44-62.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-39-54-92.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-40-00-43.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-40-06-87.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0714-40-18-10.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

Great!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

A Chel$ki fan investing in youth.  gg.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Trying to teach the management a thing or two.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

First official PES 2010 announcement- *www.pesgaming.com/blog/pes-2009-news/393/first-official-pes-2010-announcement-from-konami/

I can't wait


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2009)

my first sqaud in pes 09 (4-3-3)
gk- foster
rb- pique
cb- vidic, nesta
lb- evans
cm- scholes
dm- carrick
cm- hargreaves
rw- ronaldo 
lw- rooney
cf- alan smith (awesome development curve)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

*@beta testing*: Added Gouffran to my scout list. But since he is a side midfielder, I don't have a place for him in my starting 11. Shaw & Gambino are much better that him, and I have Kalou and Piatti as backup. It's only 7 games until the mid-season transfer window opens, so maybe I'll swap him for Piatti/Kalou


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Currently downloading the update for PES2009 EVOLUTION Patch. It will render my ML unusabel, but I'm thinking of starting a new ML season anyway!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's Gouffran now
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3934/pes2009gouffran.th.jpg

And here's Mauro Zarate
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2388/zarate1.th.jpg

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8873/zarate2.th.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gouffran can play as a centre-forward too, and he's better than Chapi


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ He CAN play as CF, but I read somewhere that a player develops at the highest rate when he is played in his preferred position. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alrighty, EVOLUTION Patch is on my drive! Will install it later tonight!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

^Ohh I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep that in mind next time. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Could you gimme the download link for the Evolution patch?


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you gimme the download link for the Evolution patch?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I had the earlier version of that patch, but it has just been updated today. They are going to upload a torrent of the complete patch very soon. Otherwise you'll have to get the 1.0 patch first and then download the update (the one which I was getting today). If you've already registered, go to:

*forums.evo-web.co.uk/showthread.php?t=51797

Beware, it's a hefty download! 

And I've got the EVOLUTION patch up and running!!

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0922-35-25-53.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0922-40-55-90.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0922-49-53-00.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-0922-55-05-81.jpg

Check out the new England kit!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay I'm getting genuine PES 9 now.

Last time when I had played any football game was back in the days of PES 6. So, will it run on Intel onboard graphics?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^ Oh, do tell me where you're gonna get it from!! I couldn't find any on eBay or the usual online tech-shops! 

It should run on 865 and above, maybe on lower settings. Better check twice before buying!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ I'll look around in Delhi or the malls in Gurgaon and I think I'll be able to find. If not, then I'll place an order and they'll get for me.

Currently, I can see 2 items in www.ebay.in when I searched for PES 09. 

I'll surely be buying it even if the requirements are high as I am all set to make an upgrade.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

On eBay, I found PES 2009 for the PS2 and X360 

Oh, and a pirated copy for the PC:

*cgi.ebay.in/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-0...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ lol, is that pirated? and I was being happy that it is cheap...lool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Strike that, found the PC version but it costs Rs.2475 plus Rs.250 shipping!! I'd rather get it from a mall!!!

*cgi.ebay.in/Brand-New-Pro-Evolutio...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Yeah, it's a pirated one. The seller himself says so!!!!



> Note - This is not the ORG one but will work 100% if system reqs. are met.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2009)

Installed the EVOLUTION patch and started a new game of Be A Legend! It's awesome!! 

Here's the story till now:

After the scouting match, got offers from Hull, West Brom & Wigan. Signed for Wigan.

Played 6-7 inter-squad matches and made it to the bench!

Made my debut as a late sub.

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1414-56-25-14.jpg

Came on at half-time with us leading 1-0 vs Pool. Won MoTM for that! 

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1413-57-21-70.jpg

Played 3 more games, then the transfer window opened. Got offers from Stoke & Bolton. Transferred to Bolton who are 23rd in overall ranking (Wigan=60).

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1418-50-01-26.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1418-50-38-00.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1418-51-12-20.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1418-51-27-26.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092009-04-1418-52-09-04.jpg

Will start playing in inter-squad matches again today, for Bolton.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

^Could you please tell what changes the Evolution patch does? And maybe also provide a direct link to the download? 

lol, you guys beat Pool 

From the screenies you've posted, the menus look quite good . Thanks for the screenies.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ EVOLUTION Patch features:



> # Original jerseys
> # Original logos for all teams and cups
> # Bundesliga replaces Eredivisie
> # revised teams (see teamlist)
> ...



The forum thread:

*forums.evo-web.co.uk/showthread.php?t=51797

Get the torrent for v1.0 here:

*sharebee.com/59a5f3b5

After installing v1.0, get the 1.1 update:

*uploaded.to/file/i3mtil

*uploaded.to/file/5le877

*uploaded.to/file/5kvl6p

Updated Option File:

*files.filefront.com/Fixxesrar/;13592102;/fileinfo.html

Installation:



> 1. Install Pro Evolution Soccer 2009, a "clean installation“ is recommended.
> 2. Patch the game to version 1.20 .
> 3. Download the update either in the game by going to „System Settings“ → „Download“ or direct using this link . (It is important that you make these 2 steps! Otherwise you won't have game version 1.20!)
> 4. JUST LEAVE OUT THE FIRST STEPS IF YOU HAVE INSTALLED EvoPatch 2009 BEFORE! _For updating you only need the following steps!_
> ...



If any of this doesn't make sense, visit the thread on the Evo-Web forums!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! Maybe I'll install this tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2009)

Installed Football Manager 2009 and I am very impressed by the level of detail.This is the first email I received.
*i43.tinypic.com/a47xh0.jpg
Rice sweating over the likes of Song,can't be any more real 
All the staff members' and scouts' names and details are accurate as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2009)

Even Wenger would be proud of this
*i25.tinypic.com/30bdzpz.jpg


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 22, 2010)

Any one has installed PESedit patch on PES2010???

I am having problem installing and using this patch....


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

^yea,and it sucked for me too.try this *pes-smoke-patch.blogspot.com/


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking to buy a good soccer game. Can you tell me if the current games in the market are as good as PES 4 and PES 5. I played PES 4,5 and 6 in college and liked PES 5 the best. But I have heard that the later versions have become more FIFA like (read arcade). Since they are quite expensive (799 for 2009 and 1599 for 2010), I want to be absolutely sure if I will get similar (or better) experience from these games (alas, PES 5 is not available on ebay).


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

Not much of a difference between FIFA and PES for me now. However, FIFA feels like Pinball to me, PES edges it.

But talking about consoles, FIFA is way better than PES.

On PC, PES > FIFA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

FIFA Football Game Updates : FIFA 11 : EA SPORTS
Fifa 2011 on PC is going to be next-gen. 


> Electronic Arts announced today that the football  engine that drives the award-winning EA SPORTSTM FIFA gameplay on the  PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and Xbox 360® videogame and  entertainment system has arrived for FIFA 11 PC. Two years in  development, the console game engine has been optimised for PC,  delivering next generation console-quality gameplay, game modes and  visuals to FIFA 11 PC.
> "The EA SPORTS FIFA franchise is committed to investing and  innovating for PC and this is a watershed moment," said Executive  Producer Kaz Makita. "We are delivering to FIFA 11 PC the high quality  gameplay, innovative game modes and stunning graphics that have made  FIFA the highest rated sports game on the PlayStation3 and Xbox 360 and  winner of over 50 sports game of the year awards."
> The physics-based, data-driven technology behind the EA SPORTS  football engine has been optimised for PC to deliver true freedom on the  pitch with individuality of player control and movement, sophisticated  ball touches, and physical interaction between players. FIFA 11 PC will  feature the market-leading true 360° dribbling system that gives players  precise control of the ball and next generation animation technology  that delivers Skilled Dribbling, enabling skilled dribblers to face  defenders and use highly responsive lateral dribbling to skip past them.   Plus, Physical Play has been improved using collision sharing,  creating a varied, less predictable, and extended fight for possession  between players.
> FIFA 11 PC features and game modes will be revealed in the coming  weeks and months.
> FIFA 11 will be available in stores Oct. 1 across Europe and Asia for  the PlayStation®3, Xbox 360®, WiiTM, PC, PlayStation®2 computer  entertainment system, Nintendo DSTM, PSP® (PlayStation®Portable) system  and mobile.  The game has not yet been rated.


----------



## donrava (Jul 15, 2010)

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/3252/footballsuperstarsgamei.jpg




do any of you guys play "football superstar ??"


check out this really awesome football game that lets you play as an individual player unlike other games where you control a team


*img695.imageshack.us/img695/8089/27332547.jpg


Football Superstars is the world's first virtual soccer MMO, allowing players to create a soccer star, join a club, and play games with up to 20 players

download Link on the Trailer - YouTube - MMORPG India Presents Football Superstars - free to play MMO / online football game

let me know if any of you guys are playing we can form a team.....


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FIFA Football Game Updates : FIFA 11 : EA SPORTS
> Fifa 2011 on PC is going to be next-gen.



I have completely lost interest in FIFA since FIFA 2010
PESFan.com News - PES 2011 - First Look Play Test
^this,however,is goin to ftw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

Fifa 10 for PC is a ps2 port.
Fifa 10 for consoles however is the best football game ever made.Can't wait for it to come on PC finally.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FIFA Football Game Updates : FIFA 11 : EA SPORTS
> Fifa 2011 on PC is going to be next-gen.


Great news.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

System Reqs? Price?
And is there a Steam like platform for purchasing/running FIFA/PES, I hate to insert the DVD every time to play (and I doubt NoCD cracks are legal)


----------



## rosetranslator (Jul 16, 2010)

Step by step is very difficult to explain you in forum posting but still I will try myself to describe you properly.


----------

